# Flowtrail-Spaß für Tourbiker bis Freeride in Stromberg - wer hilft mit?



## Slice93 (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

ich und nen Kumpel (Ride y Bike) wir wollten uns für einen legalen Platz, wo man gemeinschaftlich eine Freeridestrecke bauen kann einsetzen. 

Nun suchen wir noch möglichst viele Freerider/Downhiller die uns bei dem Projekt unterstützen, damit wir gemeinsam was auf die Beine stellen können.

Also, falls ihr noch Ideen habt und ihr euch uns anschließen wollt, dann postet einfach.


----------



## Raschauer (29. Dezember 2009)

Hi,
hast du schon ne Vorstellung im welchen Gebiet das ganze ablaufen soll?
Du kannst dir ja mal den Link anschauen http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=13&Itemid=141 .´

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride_y_Bike (29. Dezember 2009)

Also einen genauen bestimmten Platz haben wir uns nochnicht überlegt da wir erstmal schauen wollen wo denn aus der Umgebung die Biker herkommen... Es soll ja eine Strecke sein die dann auch für jeden recht gut erreichbar ist.

Marius


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Dezember 2009)

Tach Männers! 

Es werden ja immer mehr, die Interesse haben und das ist gut so  
*
Zur Info was schon in dieser Richtung gemacht wurde: *
Wir (MTB-Club Beinhart und DIMB) hatten vor 4 Jahren schon mal zwei Anläufe an den Rheinhängen des Binger Waldes unternommen (optimale Topographie und 500 Hm am Stück!).

Erster Versuch in Trechtingshausen. Der war aber am Veto des sehr einflussreichen Jagdpächters gescheitert. 

Der zweite Versuch dann nebenan in Niederheimbach. Nach langem Hin und Her und warten kam dann überraschend die Zusage der Gemeinde. Aber mittlerweile waren die DH-Macher im Club Beinhart nicht mehr im Lande (Studium usw.) so dass kaum noch Nutzer der Strecke da gewesen wären und das Projekt wurde nicht fortgeführt. 

*Was derzeit in Planung ist:*
Die Stadt Stromberg plant eine richtige tolle Singletrail-Runde durch den Stromberger Stadtwald mit einer Downhill-Strecke als Abfahrt nach Stromberg. Ein Runder Tisch, an dem ich teilgenommen habe, verlief sehr positiv. 
Dann folgen Verhandlungen mit dem Gemeinderat und den zuständigen Ausschüssen.

Außerdem schwebt mir schon seit geraumer Zeit vor, eine Lücke im Binger Wald zu schließen. Denn es gibt keine gescheite Abfahrt vom Salzkopf oder Franzosenkopf. Nur die Forstpisten durch die ganzen Fußgängerpulks.
Da könnte ich mir sehr gut vorstellen, eine legale Trailabfahrt natur- und sozialverträglich anzulegen, die vor allem dem Tourenbiker von Family bis Fahrtechnikfreak ein flowiges Trailerlebnis beschert, dass einem am Jägerhaus das Grinsen operativ entfernt werden muss. Allerdings geht der Gedanke weniger in Richtung gewaltige Sprünge, wie es ein Downhiller braucht. Da wäre dann einfach die Ecke zum Rhein runter besser geeignet.
Den Flow-Trail möchte ich im Februar beim Forstamt ansprechen und mal die Möglichkeiten ausloten. Unterstützer haben sich schon reichliche gefunden, die aktiv mitmischen wollen. 

Wegen einer legalen DH-Strecke würde ich mich aber auch gerne persönlich einbringen und ich glaube, dass noch einige andere mit am Start wären. 

Vielleicht kriegt man ja mal im Januar ein Treffen hin? Wer wär denn da noch alles dabei? Bei DH? Bei Flowtrail?

Alle, die sich dafür interessieren, wie man sowas legal hinbekommen kann, können ja den Leitfaden "Legalize Freeride" auf www.dimb.de lesen. http://www.dimb.de/services/idl-do.php?f=1&d=lf&k= 

Gruezi


----------



## RipItKaputt (30. Dezember 2009)

-


----------



## Ride_y_Bike (30. Dezember 2009)

Das hört sich doch schonmal gut an 
Aber sind Niederheimbach/Trechtlingshausen denn auch gut zu erreichen? Vorallem für leute die auf Bus und Bahn angewiesen sind?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Dezember 2009)

Beide Orte sind über die Bahnlinie Bingen - Koblenz prima zu erreichen.


----------



## Slice93 (30. Dezember 2009)

@ Präsi

ich finds toll, dass sich auch noch andere dafür einsetzen

ein treffen finde ich auch eine sinnvolle maßnahme, damit man gemeinschaftlich beraten kann was zu tun ist, etc.

mit der strecke muss man eventuell kompromisse eingehen und sie vllt nicht so sprung lastig bauen, sodass auch andere leute sie befahren können. (wie schon gesagt)
aber selbst dann wäre das noch ein schönes projekt


----------



## Kaltumformer (30. Dezember 2009)

Präsi schrieb:


> Der zweite Versuch dann nebenan in Niederheimbach. Nach langem Hin und Her und warten kam dann überraschend die Zusage der Gemeinde. Aber mittlerweile waren die DH-Macher im Club Beinhart nicht mehr im Lande (Studium usw.) so dass kaum noch Nutzer der Strecke da gewesen wären und das Projekt wurde nicht fortgeführt.


...aaahhh.  



Präsi schrieb:


> Vielleicht kriegt man ja mal im Januar ein Treffen hin? Wer wär denn da noch alles dabei? Bei DH? Bei Flowtrail?


Treffen im Januar betreffs Flowtrail Salzkopf/Jägerhaus wäre ich dabei wenn es sich einrichten lässt   -


----------



## Ride_y_Bike (1. Januar 2010)

Meint ihr denn es wäre möglich die Planung für die Rheinhänge wieder aufleben zu lassen?
An wen könnten wir uns denn da wenden das wir erfahren um was es da genau ging das wir dieses Projekt vielleicht vollenden könnten?

Liebe Grüße und Frohes Neues!


----------



## Deleted140621 (2. Januar 2010)

Treffen im Januar betreffend Flowtrail Salzkopf/Jägerhaus wäre ich dabei. Beim Bauen natürlich auch !

Mich nerven die Forstautobahnen schon seit 10 Jahren !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (4. Januar 2010)

Ich und ein Teil der Flying Monkeys sind auf jeden Fall bei einem Treffen dabei


----------



## poo-cocktail (5. Januar 2010)

Flowtrail oder sogar DH hört sich gut an. Treffen Wann und wo?


----------



## cornholio_83 (5. Januar 2010)

poo-cocktail schrieb:


> Flowtrail oder sogar DH hört sich gut an. Treffen Wann und wo?


Hört sich so gar sehr gut an! Bin auf jeden fall auch dabei!


----------



## Stefan1602 (6. Januar 2010)

bin dabei!!!!


----------



## Biker 93 (6. Januar 2010)

bin auch dabei....


----------



## mamo (6. Januar 2010)

ich reihe mich dann auch mal in die Massenhysterie ein!

Wäre bei nem Treffen und allem weiterem dabei!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (11. Januar 2010)

Dabei


----------



## frankZer (11. Januar 2010)

auch dabei


----------



## cornholio_83 (12. Januar 2010)

Wie siehts denn aus mit einem Treffen?
Genug Leute haben sich ja mittlerweile gemeldet!


----------



## Ride_y_Bike (12. Januar 2010)

Echt Klasse das so viele Interesse haben 
Da können wir doch wirklich was schaffen...näheres In Kürze

Marius


----------



## Ride_y_Bike (12. Januar 2010)

Abend Männers,

Also habe gerade mit Thomas (Präsi) telefoniert.
Wir haben uns um die damals geplante Strecke in Niederheimbach (s. Beitrag numero 4) unterhalten.
Vorraussetzungen um ein wiederaufleben dieses Projektes sind das wir ein paar Rider sind ,vorallem aus Bingen. Eine Zahl von etwa 10 Leuten, natürlich sehr gerne mehr ;-)
Desweiteren bräuchten wir auch eine Gruppe die sich intensiv nicht nur beim Aufbau bzw. Planung beteiligt sondern auch bei der Unterhaltung der Strecke.
-Hierfür würde ich mich schonmal freiwillig melden-

Das sinnvolste wird ein Treffen sein um das ganze zu Besprechen ...am besten unter der Woche in Bingen. Also wer wirkliches Interesse und bereitschaft zeigt bitte nochmals melden (geht gerade nur im Niederheimbach)
Termin legen wir dann am besten fest wenn wir wissen wer ,wann nicht kann.

Liebe Grüße


----------



## poo-cocktail (12. Januar 2010)

immernoch dabei! dienstags hätte ich z.b immer zeit. gerne auch ein anderer tag muss ich nur vorher wissen. 
mal zur strecke: wo wäre da ungefähr der start und wäre das shuttel-fähig?


----------



## cornholio_83 (13. Januar 2010)

Unter der Woche kann ich MO. und Do. nicht!
Würde auch Dienstags sagen!!


----------



## Raschauer (13. Januar 2010)

Unter der Woche  kann ich ab ca. 17.30Uhr 

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## smutje74 (13. Januar 2010)

Hat sich nichts geändert, bin also immer noch dabei.
In der Woche abends passt schon.


----------



## Kaltumformer (14. Januar 2010)

Ride_y_Bike schrieb:


> Also habe gerade mit Thomas (Präsi) telefoniert.
> Wir haben uns um die damals geplante Strecke in Niederheimbach (s. Beitrag numero 4) unterhalten.
> Vorraussetzungen um ein wiederaufleben dieses Projektes sind das wir ein paar Rider sind ,vorallem aus Bingen. Eine Zahl von etwa 10 Leuten, natürlich sehr gerne mehr ;-)



Ich bin zwar selbst nicht der Downhiller, wie gesagt im Moment eher an flowtrail interessiert, aber unterstützen würde ich die Sache auf jeden Fall (auch wenn es irgendwann ans 'Bauen' gehen sollte). Ein Freund von mir wäre auch dabei - er fährt ab und an sein Downhill Rad. Damit die ganze Arbeit die damit dann verbunden wäre nicht für die Katz ist, sollte das ganze aber auch wirklich  konsequent angegangen und weiterverfolgt werden. Es macht sonst wirklich keinen Sinn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride_y_Bike (14. Januar 2010)

Ja wir wollen es konsequent und ernsthaft angehen...
Präsi ist ja auch dabei und er hat wohl Erfahrungen damit.
Ich bin jetzt einfach mal so frei und mach den ersten Terminvorschlag

Dienstag den 26.1.2010 Location würde mir jetzt Cafe Köppel einfallen aber ich weiß nicht ob das so geeignet ist...vielelicht einfach n Ortskundiger macht n Vorschlag.
Lg


----------



## Stefan1602 (14. Januar 2010)

Dienstag ist super. 
Café Klöppl????wo soll das sein?


----------



## Raschauer (15. Januar 2010)

Dienstag geht O.K.


----------



## Ride_y_Bike (15. Januar 2010)

Tut mir sorry-.-
Meine natürlich Köppel :-D Ist mir auch Heute aufgefallen als ich daran vorbei gelaufen bin.
lg.


----------



## cornholio_83 (15. Januar 2010)

Dienstag kann ich auch!


----------



## X-Präsi (16. Januar 2010)

Uhrzeit? Kann nicht vor 18 Uhr. Wie lange hat das Köppel auf?


----------



## Kaltumformer (16. Januar 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> Uhrzeit? Kann nicht vor 18 Uhr. Wie lange hat das Köppel auf?



Um 18 Uhr wird dort zugemacht. (Montags Ruhetag)

Alternative ?


----------



## Ride_y_Bike (17. Januar 2010)

Hmmm...das wusste ich nicht SORRY!
Weiß nicht...das beste wäre ein Ortskundiger macht ein Vorschlag.
meiner wäre anonsten noch das Felline.

lg un gute Nacht


----------



## Kaltumformer (17. Januar 2010)

Ride_y_Bike schrieb:


> Hmmm...das wusste ich nicht SORRY!
> Weiß nicht...das beste wäre ein Ortskundiger macht ein Vorschlag.
> meiner wäre anonsten noch das Felline.
> 
> lg un gute Nacht



Hätte lange genug auf (bis 24 Uhr mindestens). Es ist auch keine Veranstaltung am 26.. Wenn es also von der Lokalität für das Treffen passt dann "Präsifreundliche" 18:30 Uhr ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ride_y_Bike (17. Januar 2010)

Ob es geeignet ist weiß ich nicht genau...bin nicht so oft im Binger Nachtleben ^^
Aber ok halten wir das einfach mal so fest.

*Dienstag 26.1.2010 18:30 "Felline"* (das ist an dem Platz wo auch die Drogerie Müller ist und dieser Brunnen)

Liebe Grüße


----------



## Kaltumformer (17. Januar 2010)

Vormals "Live and Art" halt  Also bis dann.

Gruß


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Januar 2010)

Danke für Eure Flexibilität! 18.30 im Felline. Ist notiert.
Adresse: Speisemarkt 3, 55411 Bingen, Tel. 06721 / 187 481

@ Kaltumformer: kannst Du als Local bitte mal sicherheitshalber 10 Plätze reservieren? Danke!

 Gruezi!


----------



## Raschauer (18. Januar 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Flexibilität! 18.30 im Felline. Ist notiert.
> Adresse: Speisemarkt 3, 55411 Bingen, Tel. 06721 / 187 481
> 
> @ Kaltumformer: kannst Du als Local bitte mal sicherheitshalber 10 Plätze reservieren? Danke!
> ...



Ich hab glatt morgen ein Termin verpennt ( Sportlerehrung) Ich versuche später noch zu kommen. 
@Präsi: Ich mach alles mit Ich ruf dich kurz an wenn die Ehrung vorbei ist.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. Januar 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> Danke für Eure Flexibilität! 18.30 im Felline. Ist notiert.
> Adresse: Speisemarkt 3, 55411 Bingen, Tel. 06721 / 187 481
> 
> @ Kaltumformer: kannst Du als Local bitte mal sicherheitshalber 10 Plätze reservieren? Danke!
> ...



Ist erledigt. Dienstag 26.01.2010 18:30 Uhr. Oben im 'Saal' (<was auch immer uns da erwartet).

Betreffs ich=Local. Ich bin doch kein Local, ich habe mich nur von google assimilieren lassen und weiß wo man an dem Teil mit der Wählscheibe reinsprechen muss.  

Damit es nicht zu Missverständnissen kommt:

Thema =downhill + flowtrail 
oder Thema = downhill ?

@ Raschauer / Clemens 

Übernächsten Dienstag (?)


----------



## Ride_y_Bike (18. Januar 2010)

Na dann hoffen wir mal auf regen Andrang .
Ist es vielleicht möglich den Thread hier noch im Freeride Bereich anzupinnen?

lg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Slice93 (18. Januar 2010)

ich hoffe das ich das lokal überhaupt finde
aber ansonsten wird es bestimmt aufschlussreich


----------



## Raschauer (19. Januar 2010)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Ist erledigt. Dienstag 26.01.2010 18:30 Uhr. Oben im 'Saal' (<was auch immer uns da erwartet).
> 
> Betreffs ich=Local. Ich bin doch kein Local, ich habe mich nur von google assimilieren lassen und weiß wo man an dem Teil mit der Wählscheibe reinsprechen muss.
> 
> ...


Wer lesen kann iss halt im Vorteil


----------



## X-Präsi (19. Januar 2010)

Danke allerseits


----------



## Loddz (19. Januar 2010)

Hi,

ich spreche hier noch für 2 Enduro-DH Fahrer aus Bingen - die Sache klingt fein! 

Am 26. klappts bisher wohl leider nicht für den Termin aber unseren Rückhalt habt ihr, auch falls ihr Helfer für den Bau einer Strecke braucht.


----------



## enter (20. Januar 2010)

Ich spreche hier auch für einen Kollegen und mich. Ich komme aus Mainz, er aus Rüdesheim (somit ist Bingen für mich mit dem Studiticket gut zu erreichen und er müsste nur mit der Fähre rüber). Sind eher als FR'ler einzuordnen (somit eine Frage: wie gut kann man das von euch angesprochene Stück mit FR-Bikes erreichen). Können auch noch nicht definitiv für das Treffen zusagen (Ich Semesterendstress und er arbeitet immer bis um 18h), sind aber geübt im Umgang mit Schaufeln, Hämmer, Nägeln und Holz ^^ und helfen gerne.

Grüße


----------



## Kaltumformer (20. Januar 2010)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Thema =downhill + flowtrail
> oder Thema = downhill ?
> )



Ich zitiere mich gerade nochmal selbst, habe gerade mit Thomas "Stress? Kann ich das essen? " Präsi telefoniert. Also Thema ist beides. Also flowtrail+downhill.


----------



## Ride_y_Bike (20. Januar 2010)

Also Momentan sind wir zu 5,6?!
Hoffentlich sagen noch ein paar zu...
Findet das Treffen auch statt wenn wir nur eine Hand voll lLeute sind?
Lg.


----------



## Stefan1602 (20. Januar 2010)

werde kommen!!!


----------



## Der Biber (21. Januar 2010)

so Hi,
nun kann ich mich auch nicht länger mehr raus halten. Also bin als Binger Local auch mit am Start.
habt ihr euch jetzt schon mal getroffen oder net??? gebt mal termine per PN durch.
sia
simon


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Januar 2010)

Wir sollten uns treffen, auch wenn wir nur 6 Leutz sein sollten. Denn Interessenten sind doch anscheinend mehr da, die dann das nächste Mal dazu kommen können. 

Flowtrail sind übrigens noch einige andere mit im Boot, die nicht so oft hier im Forum unterweges sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mamo (25. Januar 2010)

ich muss morgen abend auf einen Geburtstag, kann also leider nicht kommen.

hoffe das man hier trotzdem ncoh auf dem laufenden gehalten wird

Gruß


----------



## enter (27. Januar 2010)

hello allerseits, bei mir hat es gestern nicht geklappt. wie ist es denn gelaufen? gibt es etwas zu berichten?

viele grüße


----------



## punked (27. Januar 2010)

genial was sich bei Google durch zufall ergibt. Hab mir nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, aber schon den Ansatz find ich klasse! Vorallem eine Strecke die von Mainz aus mit Bus und Bahn gut zu erreichen ist, da ich kein Auto habe.


----------



## Kaltumformer (28. Januar 2010)

enter schrieb:


> hello allerseits, bei mir hat es gestern nicht geklappt. wie ist es denn gelaufen? gibt es etwas zu berichten?
> 
> viele grüße



Eine kurze Zusammenfassung: Das deutliches Interesse besteht konnte man an den zahlreich erschienenen Bikern erkennen - trotz diverse Absagen im Vorfeld des verhältnismäßig kurzfristig geplanten Treffens. Ich war sehr positiv überrascht.  

Präsi hat grob angeschnitten was bisher gelaufen war und die Unterstützung durch die DIMB erwähnt. Unser Glück ist auch, das Präsi hier aus der Region ist und deswegen die Örtlichkeiten sehr gut kennt. 

Jetzt geht es erstmal darum auf die Beteiligten Stellen / Personen zuzugehen und die Lage zu 'sondieren'. Das wird Präsi machen. Erwartungsgemäß dürfte das alles seine Zeit brauchen und nicht von heute auf morgen machbar sein. Damit bei der "internen" Kommunikation nichts durcheinander kommt und nach "außen" evtl. falsch verstanden wird wurde eine nicht öffentlich einsehbare IG hier im Forum eingerichtet.

Also das soweit in aller Kürze.


----------



## enter (28. Januar 2010)

Sehr schön! Danke für die Zusammenfassung und Euer Engagement! Gebt bescheid, wenn sich was tut wie neues Treffen oder sonstiges.

Grüße


----------



## punked (30. Januar 2010)

Hört sich schonmal klasse an  Diese "interne IG" ist nur fürs Präsi gedacht, oder wer kann/darf dort alles rein? Ich seh sie nämlich auch nicht.

Ich hoffe ihr informiert auch weiter in diesem Thread 
Danke und bis bald!


----------



## Ride_y_Bike (30. Januar 2010)

Ich bin mir gerade nicht sicher...aber ich glaube du musst dich einladen lassen in die IG.
Liebe Grüße


----------



## punked (30. Januar 2010)

ah ja, schon geschehen. Danke an unbekannt!


----------



## Raschauer (31. Januar 2010)

hi
leider konnte ich nicht kommen. Schei. Grippe ich werd mich bei Präsi informieren was ihr besprochen habt.
Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (31. Januar 2010)

Hi Ihr Leutz,

dannke für die kurze Zusammenfassung, Kaltumformer 

ich versuche verzweifelt die Liste an Christian zu mailen, aber irgendwie will die Mail nicht raus. Grrh...

Die ERstkontaktaufnahme werde ich übernehmen, da die Ansprechpartner mich noch von damals kennen müssten. Wenn dann alles anlaufen sollte, werde ich mir den Platz in der ersten Reihe gerne mit anderen Teilen, denn das schafft nicht einer alleine. 

Ich melde mich, wenn ich mit den Herren telefoniert habe. 

Gruß

Thomas 

und versuche weiter, die Liste raus zu geben.


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Januar 2010)

@ cornholio: bitte schick mir doch mal ne Mail an kleinjohann et dimb.de damit ich mal Deine richtige Mailaddie habe. Ich bekomme ständig Fehlermedlung, dass es Dich nicht gibt.


----------



## punked (31. Januar 2010)

ist die mailingliste nur für diejenigen, die bereits beim treffen waren oder offen für alle interessierten? dann würde ich nämlich gerne mit drauf. wäre das dann die mailingadresse die präsi gepostet hat, auf der man sich anmelden kann?



> @ cornholio: bitte schick mir doch mal ne Mail an kleinjohann et dimb.de damit ich mal Deine richtige Mailaddie habe. Ich bekomme ständig Fehlermedlung, dass es Dich nicht gibt.


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Januar 2010)

da cornholio den mailverteiler übernehmen wollte, würde ich vorschlagen, dass Ihr ihm per PN Eure Mailaddie schickt. Geht am schnellsten.

gruß

thomas


----------



## cornholio_83 (31. Januar 2010)

Hab mich auch schon gewundert wo die Liste bleibt!
Hab dir ne Mail geschickt!


----------



## X-Präsi (31. Januar 2010)

Zu dem "geheimen" IG-Zugang. Das Ganze läuft auf Einladung oder man bitten freigeschaltet zu werden. 

Wichtig ist:
wir hatten damit an anderer Baustelle schon mal Probleme, als wir das ganz offen für jeden gemacht hatten. Und dann bekamen Diskussionen und Infos Füße nach draußen. Das war dann sehr kontraproduktiv als z.B. Waldeigentümer über Streckenplanungen auf diesem Wege informiert wurden, obwohl es nur mal so ein Brainstorming war. Oder ein Widersacher hatte sich eingeschlichen und alles gegen uns verwendet, was da diskutiert wurde. Nur zwei Beispiele von vielen, die so ein geschlossenes Diskussionsforum leider notwendig machen. 

Daher sollten wir hier nur die Leutz rein lassen, die bekannt sind. "Eintagsfliegen" die ganz frisch im Forum sind, müssen sich erstmal bewähren. Und sei es beim nächsten Treffen. 
Ausnahmen kann man z.B. machen, wenn jemand anderes aus dem bekannten Kreis sich für denjenigen verbürgt. 
Jeder in der IG sollte dann bitte auch an Conrholio seine Mailadresse senden. 

Ihr denkt jetzt bestimmt, der fat old Präsi ist nun ganz durchgeknallt. Aber glaubt mir, das hat sich bewährt!

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cornholio_83 (1. Februar 2010)

Mailverteiler is online!
Wer noch keine Einladung bekommen hat kann mir ja seine E-mail Adresse per PN schicken!

Gruß

Christian


----------



## dickerbert (1. Februar 2010)

Hmm, also ich bin in einer Interessengemeinschaft. Musste mich aber nicht einladen lassen und wurde soweit ich weiß auch nicht freigeschaltet. Von ner Mailingliste weiß ich auch nix. Von daher wüsste gerne, ob ich in der richtigen IG bin


----------



## Kaltumformer (1. Februar 2010)

dickerbert schrieb:


> Hmm, also ich bin in einer Interessengemeinschaft. Musste mich aber nicht einladen lassen und wurde soweit ich weiß auch nicht freigeschaltet. Von ner Mailingliste weiß ich auch nix. Von daher wüsste gerne, ob ich in der richtigen IG bin



Also für die IG (hier im Forum) musst du von cornholio_83 frei geschaltet werden nach deiner Beitragsanfrage, oder Einladung so wie Präsi geschrieben hat. Ich habs gerade nochmal ausprobiert: vorher kannst du auch nichts mitlesen.

Die Maillist (>eMail) ist nur für den Fall das es mal etwas größere Dateien zu tauschen gibt was über die IG nicht geht - da musst du auch von cornholio_83 frei geschalten werden. Ich schlage vor eine entsprechende Anfrage betreffs der Mailliste dann künftig innerhalb der IG zu stellen nachdem man (logisch) dafür frei geschalten ist.

Also nicht komplizierter machen als es ist. Ich hoffe das Thema wäre jetzt abschließend geklärt. (Ich bekomme sonst noch nen Aff  )


----------



## `Smubob´ (1. Februar 2010)

Habe gerade erst diesen Thread gefunden...



Präsi schrieb:


> ... nicht mehr im Lande (Studium usw.) ...


Bei mir ist es umgekehrt - ich bin nur wegen dem Studium in Mainz  Habe zwar eben wg. dem Studium und weil ich jedes Wochenende nachhause in die Südpfalz fahre, i. d. R. relativ wenig Zeit, um mich für Sachen wie Bauen oder Sachen in die Wege leiten zu engagieren, aber ich werde sehen, was ich tun kann! Ich bin auf jeden Fall auch an einer interessanten Abfahrtsstrecke interessiert. Ein Flowtrail, der auch Gelegenheiten zum Spielen bietet wäre schon klasse und für mich vermutlich primär ausreichend. Inwieweit ich auf einer DH-Strecke mit meinem Hardtail (habe nur das hier und das Fully zuhause) zurecht käme, weiß ich nicht, aber ich würds drauf ankommen lassen


----------



## punked (2. Februar 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Bei mir ist es umgekehrt - ich bin nur wegen dem Studium in Mainz



ist bei mir genauso, allerdings wohne ich "Vollzeit" hier und fahre seltener in die "Heimat" (bei Stuttgart), habe daher auch Zeit öfter zu bauen etc.
Freut mich ungemein, dass es hier auch Freerider gibt.  Da ich (noch) kein Fully besitze fände ich eine nicht zu holprige Abfahrtsstrecke auch schön.


----------



## X-Präsi (9. Februar 2010)

Gute bis sehr gute Nachrichten:

Gespräch mit dem Bürgermeister war schon mal sehr gut. Jetzt steht ein Termin mit den Gemeindebeigeordneten an. Noch in diesem Monat. Details siehe im IG-Forum (@ Raschauer: bitte melde Dich dort doch mal an).


----------



## Wassertrinker (24. Februar 2010)

So, da nun das härteste Stück vom Studium geschafft is melde ich mich auch mal zu Wort:
Bei einer Flowstrecke mit ein paar Spielereien wäre auch ich dabei! Gerade weil ich in Bingen wohne u ab und zu mal im BiWa mitm Bike unterwegs bin. 
Hoffe nun mit mehr Freizeit auch wieder öfter!

Allerdings sollte die Strecke 100% legal sein!
Sich den AR*** für was abschaufeln was später wieder abgerissen wird, ist sehr, sehr demotivierend!


----------



## lurchie (24. Februar 2010)

ich hab mir jetz ma alles durchgelesen und ich kann nur sagen: ich bin dabei!!! 


ich komme auch aus bingen und seit 2 jahren suche ich schon ne möglichkeit für eine strecke auf der man geil biken und seinen skill verbessern kann...
nachdem unser eigenes projekt in form eines pumptracks nach vielen harten stunden schaufelei doch für den a**** war...

bei nem verspielten flowigen trail bin auf jeden fall dabei!
und ein dh track wär auch der hammer!


ich hab zwar im mom wenig zeit wegen meinem studium, aber ich werde helfen wo ich kann ;-)

lg


----------



## hell_bikerin (24. Februar 2010)

Hei,
ich stimme lurchie zu und werde mich auch unterstützend zur seite stellen 

also ich bin auch dabei und freue mich auf die baldige zusammenarbeit!!!

LG Kim


----------



## Wassertrinker (8. März 2010)

Gibt's Neuigkeiten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (8. März 2010)

Ja gibt es. Musst Du in die IG reinschauen. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## banton (23. März 2010)

Hi!

ein Kumpel hat mir von dem Projekt erzählt. Wenn noch Hilfe gebraucht wird, ich bin dabei!


----------



## X-Präsi (24. März 2010)

Na das ist doch fein! Dann wende Dich mal vertrauensvoll per PN an Cornholio_93, damit der Dich für die IG freischaltet. Da läuft alles weitere.


----------



## c-walt (25. März 2010)

Da ist man mal ein paar Wochen nicht auf der Seite hier und schon gibt's die schönsten Planungen für einen Trail  quasi direkt vor meiner Haustür. 

Biete selbstverständlich auch meine Hilfe an...*PNanCornholio_83schreib*


----------



## X-Präsi (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leutz, 

wir haben Post vom Amt:

Die Kreisverwaltung / Naturschutzbehörde hat unser Ansinnen abgelehnt. Begründet wird es mit dem schützenswerten Bestand in den Biotopen des FFH-Gebietes. 
Einiges verträgt sich nicht mit dem Biken, wie z.B. der Lebensraum "Natur-Schutthalden", also die Geröllfelder. Insgesamt sind in den Steilhängen zum Rhein geschützte Fledermäuse, Echsenarten und Insekten angesiedelt, die nach Auffassung des Umweltamtes auf den Bikesport sensibel reagieren würden. 

Ich habe den Bescheid schon mal unseren Umweltexperten zur Prüfung übergeben. Erstes Prüfungsergebnis: man könnte auf eigene Kosten ein Gegen-Gutachten zur Verträglichkeit erstellen lassen. 
Selbst bei positivem Gegengutachten hätten wir absolut keine Erfolgsgarantie. Soll heißen, dass man ggfs. im Verbund mit der Gemeinde sogar klagen müsste. Und das dauert...

Wir beraten uns nun zunächst mal mit der Gemeinde, wie wir weiter vorgehen wollen. 

*Bis dahin aber schon mal eine positive Nachricht:*

im August fangen wir an, im Auftrag der Stadt Stromberg im Stromberger Stadtwald zu bauen. Zunächst einen 10 Km Flow-Trail mit einem netten kleinen DH-Abschnitt und in einer zweiten Ausbaustufe dann einen echten DH ins Tal mit rund 200 Höhenmetern. 
Dafür brauchts unbedingt noch Leute, die mitmachen. 

Das ist doch schon mal ne geile Aktion, oder?

*Wer dabei mithelfen möchte einfach schon mal hier melden* und per PN cornholio_83 um Aufnahme in die Flowtrail-/DH-IG bitten (ist die gleiche IG wie zur Niederheimbacher Strecke).

Weiter gehts


----------



## lurchie (13. Juli 2010)

war ja klar das es nit so einfach wird...wär ja auch zu schön gewesen...

aber 10 km flowtrail...  bin ich am start!
aber leider erst gegen ende august, wenn alle klausuren durch sind


----------



## X-Präsi (29. Juli 2010)

Sodele, liebe Leutz: am Samstag, 07.08. gehts offiziell los mit dem Bauen in Stromberg!

Schaut bitte, wie zwei Postings oben drüber beschrieben, alle noch mal ins IG-Forum. Dort ist genau beschrieben, was wir an Helfern und Werkzeug brauchen. Je mehr Leutz da sind, umso schneller kommen wir voran. Also auf dann! Die ersten Trailpassagen warten darauf, von uns gebaut zu werden


----------



## h0lzi (30. Juli 2010)

Servus,

hab von der Aktion hier durch einen Freund erfahren. Bin nicht direkt zum Start da, kann und will aber später am Bau helfen.

Grüße aus Weiler


----------



## X-Präsi (30. Juli 2010)

@ Holzi: Super, dass Du mitmachst! Dann melde dich doch bitte mal, wie hier beschrieben, für die IG in diesem Forum an. Dort steht auch, was noch gebraucht wird und dann haben wir alles in einem Überblick, wer kommt und was mitbringt.



Präsi schrieb:


> *Wer dabei mithelfen möchte einfach schon mal hier melden* und per PN cornholio_83 um Aufnahme in die Flowtrail-/DH-IG bitten (ist die gleiche IG wie zur Niederheimbacher Strecke).
> 
> Weiter gehts


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (10. August 2010)

Zwei News:
*
Stromberg Trailpark:*
Der Startschuss ist am Samstag gefallen. Mit 20 Leutz (DIMB, Flying Monkeys und "freie Wilde" ) haben wir bereits die ersten 3,5 Km der 10 Km-Rundstrecke gespurt und fürs Shapen präpariert. 
Hier findet Ihr einen kleinen Bericht:
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=377&Itemid=2
*Weitere Bauer und Buddler sind herzlich willkommen!*

*DH-Strecke Niederheimbach:*
Die negative Antwort der Kreisverwaltung (siehe oben) hat uns hier deutlich ausgebremst. Wir müssten ggfs. ein Verträglichkeitsgutachten für teuer Geld in Auftrag geben. Die Chance, dann damit zum Erfolg zu kommen, stehen bei 50 : 50. Da ist uns der finanzielle Einsatz zu risikobehaftet. Daher werden wir im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes einen anderen Weg suchen müssen. Ich stehe weiterhin in Kontakt mit Bürgermeister & Co und wir beratschlagen, wie wir am sinnvollsten vorgehen.


----------



## enter (10. August 2010)

hmm schade 

niederrheinbach wäre ja grad noch so drin gewesen entfernungstechnisch, aber stromberg kann ich nicht mal so eben vorbeischauen! wo ich doch so gerne trails baue :/

trotz allem, vorbildlicher einsatz!


----------



## sne4k (10. August 2010)

Wo kann man sich für Bauarbeiten in Stromberg melden? 

MfG


----------



## frankZer (11. August 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> [...]
> *Wer dabei mithelfen möchte einfach schon mal hier melden* und per PN cornholio_83 um Aufnahme in die Flowtrail-/DH-IG bitten (ist die gleiche IG wie zur Niederheimbacher Strecke).
> 
> Weiter gehts



Da bist du dann richtig


----------



## X-Präsi (13. August 2010)

Das Wetter am Samstag wird gut, also net rumzicken und in der IG zum Arbeitseinsatz melden! Wird wieder anstrengend und spaßig. Samstag ab 10 Uhr sind die ersten am Start. Ca. 16 Uhr wird Ende sein. Allahoppdann.


----------



## der-haudegen (27. August 2010)

Servus,
wollt mal los werden das die Strecke da oben in Stromberg super wird und es bauen auch Spaß macht.
War letzten Samstag (Nachbarbedingt) schon mal dabei...

H.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (27. August 2010)

Gelle. Macht schon richtig Spaß. Und dabei ist gerade mal der erste Abfahrstkilometer fertig. Der nächste Abschnitt wird auch richtig lecker werden...

Werde morgen erstmals mit nem Touren-Hardtail statt Enduro testen, um zu sehen, wie sich das für die Touris auf ihren Leihbikes anfühlen wird


----------



## punked (27. August 2010)

Ist der Trail mit den Öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln denn auch irgendwie zu erreichen? Würde ihn auch gerne mal fahren und natürlich mitbauen


----------



## Mantelkiller (27. August 2010)

Generell wäre da mal interessant ob das ganze irgendwie ausgeschildert ist oder ob hier mal irgendwo steht wie man den Spaß findet.
In Stromberg bin ich nur einmal im Schaltjahr und kenn mich entsprechend aus... anschauen würd ich mir das aber trotzdem mal gerne^^


----------



## der-haudegen (27. August 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> Gelle. Macht schon richtig Spaß. Und dabei ist gerade mal der erste Abfahrstkilometer fertig. Der nächste Abschnitt wird auch richtig lecker werden...
> 
> Werde morgen erstmals mit nem Touren-Hardtail statt Enduro testen, um zu sehen, wie sich das für die Touris auf ihren Leihbikes anfühlen wird



Warum hattest du letzten Sonntag nichts gesagt als ich mit meinem Hardtail oben war? Hättest es für paar Abfahrten haben können

Glaub morgen kannste es Bike daheim lassen. Aktuell ist der Trail eine Wasser-Schlamm-Piste


----------



## Kaltumformer (27. August 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> Werde morgen erstmals mit nem Touren-Hardtail statt Enduro testen, um zu sehen, wie sich das für die Touris auf ihren Leihbikes anfühlen wird



Jetzt hör sich einer diesen Schwadlappen an. 

Werde morgen auch mein "Touri-Rad" dabei haben. Habe extra noch den Raceking aufgezogen und muss noch die Bremse für Aulhausen einbremsen. 

... ich hoffe wir bekommen nebenbei auch noch was geschafft.


----------



## Wassertrinker (28. August 2010)

Die von Holzi hellblau eingezeichnete Linie nutze ich immer zur Anfahrt. 
Zwischen Schöneberg und Neupfalz ist ein Wanderparkplatz. 
Dann gerade mit dem Bike wieder 100 m die Straße rauf fahren und links in den großen gut ausgebauten Waldweg rein. 
Auf dem Waldweg direkt wieder rechts. An der nächsten Kreuzung ist der Einstieg zum Trail.


----------



## X-Präsi (29. August 2010)

Kleiner Hinweis:

die STrecke ist bislang nicht eröffnet und auch noch nicht versichert. Deswegen sind derzeit nur Testfahrten der Erbauer abgesichert. Wer also Interesse hat, schließt sich am besten in der IG dem Bautrupp an.


----------



## Marco_Rohr (3. September 2010)

Mit der Schlagzeile "Natürliche Achterbahn" berichtet die Allgemeine Zeitung heute über den Streckenbau in Stromberg:
Link zum Artikel


----------



## Sepprheingauner (3. September 2010)

Super Bericht, genial geschrieben! Klasse Sache! Hut ab!


----------



## X-Präsi (8. September 2010)

Jetzt habe ich Robert wieder lieb 

Am Samstag gehts weiter mit der Bauerei. Der zweite Abschnitt wird jetzt fertig geshaped. Wer noch nicht angemeldet ist, einfach im IG Forum anmelden. PN an Cornholio_83 reicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (10. September 2010)

Hallo, wohne 2 km von der Stecke die in Stromberg ensteht weg und würde auch gerne helfen, wo genau müsste ich mich anmelden?


----------



## Loddz (10. September 2010)

In der Gruppe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=431


----------



## X-Präsi (27. September 2010)

Hallo liebe Leutz!

2/3 der Flowtrail-Abfahrt sind fertig. Riesenspaß für alle von Tourenfahrer bis Freerider! 

Jetzt kommt das letzte Drittel der Abfahrt dran und wir bekommen in Kürze eine Menge Erde, um den Feinschliff zu machen und alles so zu bauen, dass die paar Schlamm-Stellen trocken gelegt werden können. 

Und es fehlen noch 1,5 Km der Flachpassagen. Auch das müssen wir im Oktober noch fertig bekommen, damit für die Befahrung freigegeben werden kann. 

Wäre genial, wenn wir für die nächsten Wochen noch weitere helfende Hände bekämen. Ist wirklich ne richtig geile Sache für alle Biker, nicht nur für die Freerider! 

Freiwillige bitte in der IG anmelden oder mail an kleinjohann et dimb.de


----------



## Mantelkiller (28. September 2010)

Wär ma interessant in wiefern man da helfen kann, weiß ja nid ob man da wenn man so dabbisch is wie ich mehr machen kann als Nahrungsmittel anreichen 

Ne ka, würd an sich schon gern helfen, wüsst aber ned wie..

Was bräuchtet ihr denn, bzw bei was bräuchtet ihr Hilfe?


----------



## Loddz (28. September 2010)

Meld dich in der Gruppe (siehe Link oben) an und dann passts 
Helfende Hände sind immer benötigt. Meistens ist Werkzeug verfübar aber wenn du die Möglichkeit hast, kannst du Schaufel, Hake, Spaten mitbringen - wenn Mangel besteht wird es hoffentlich vorher gesagt. 

Ich kann leider in absehbarer Zeit nicht mehr helfen - bei mir steht der Oktober voll mit Klausuren.  Aber danach stehe ich für Feinschliff und Wartungsarbeiten gerne wieder zur Verfügung


----------



## X-Präsi (28. September 2010)

WEnn Du weisst, wie rum Du die Schaufel anfassen musst, ist schon viel geholfen 

´Probiere es doch einfach mal aus. Wie oben beschrieben anmelden und los gehts.


----------



## poo-cocktail (28. September 2010)

Also das metallene Ding nach oben gell?


----------



## Wassertrinker (28. September 2010)

Viel könne muss man ja echt nicht, nur schaufeln und haken.


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Oktober 2010)

Und Juttas vorzügliches Mittagsmahl verzehren 

Jetzt am Samstag sind viele bereits in Beerfelden wegen DH-Rennen am Sonntag. 

Deswegen können wir um so mehr jede helfende Hand brauchen! Denn es gibt noch bissl was zu tun...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## smutje74 (5. Oktober 2010)

Jaja, die helfende Hand, die helfende.
Hab ich am Samstag die falsche Nummer gewählt, Präsi?????


----------



## X-Präsi (6. Oktober 2010)

smutje74 schrieb:


> Jaja, die helfende Hand, die helfende.
> Hab ich am Samstag die falsche Nummer gewählt, Präsi?????



Nö, aber ich war auf Guide-Ausbildung in der Pfalz und nicht erreichbar. Habe Deine Nachricht erst abends mitbekommen. Sorry.


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Oktober 2010)

Neue Chance - neues Glück:

morgen gehts um 10.30 Uhr an der Flowtrail-Abfahrt weiter. Wir legen einen Shore  über einen kleinen Sumpf an. Soll heißen, jetzt beginnen wir, die Strecke winterfest zu machen. 

Wer dazu kommen möchte, einfach 0177 / 807 2804 anbimmeln und ich sage Euch, wo wir sind. MIttags gibts sogar was zu beißen von einer Verschollenen Beinharten


----------



## GAULOISES (10. Oktober 2010)

ola,

würd auch gern beim bau helfen...


----------



## Nicolai33 (10. Oktober 2010)

@ GAULOISES : Meld dich im IG Forum an, soll heißen schick dem cornholio_83 eine PN und er schick dir den zugangslink und dann kannst du besser mit uns in Kontakt treten!! Dort wird dann auch der momentane Treffpunk bekannt gegeben!!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Jens_84 (10. Oktober 2010)

darf man auf der strecke schon fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (10. Oktober 2010)

offiziell noch nicht, aber wir schmeißen keinen runter


----------



## Mr Cannondale (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich wollte gestern vorbeischauen, hab die Strecke aber nicht gefunden.
Kann mir jemand mal den Google Maps link der Strecke schicken?


----------



## Loddz (11. Oktober 2010)

Mal ein paar Eindrücke vom Samstag:


----------



## punked (11. Oktober 2010)

Das sieht schon echt super aus! Wenn Stromberg nur nicht so weit wäre... gibt es überhaupt eine Möglichkeit, mit Öffentlichen in die Nähe der Strecke zu kommen? Den Rest könnte ich ja dann mit dem Bike zurücklegen.

Grüße und weiter frohes Schaffen!


----------



## Fubbes (11. Oktober 2010)

@punked 
Komm sonntags mal zu den Morgenrunden nach Münster-Sarmsheim. Von dort ist die Strecke in ca. 1:30h erreichbar.

Daniel


----------



## punked (11. Oktober 2010)

Danke, dass scheint ja noch machbar. Wieviele Höhenmeter verteilen sich denn auf die 10km zwischen Münster-Sarmsheim und Stromberg? Besitze leider nur einen Freerider, der bedingt uphill tauglich ist.
Für eine Tagestour würde ich das aber auf jeden Fall mal auf mich nehmen. Näher als Münster-Sarmsheim kommt man vermutlich auch nicht ran, wenn ich mir die Karte so anschaue?


----------



## Fubbes (11. Oktober 2010)

Die gestrige Runde hatte 650 hm und 33 km in 2:30h. Ca. 150 hm entfallen davon auf den Rückweg. 
Es reicht in der Zeit aber nur zu einer Abfahrt auf dem Trail.


----------



## Jens_84 (11. Oktober 2010)

wo kann ich dort mit dem auto parken und wo ist der anfang der flow strecke?


----------



## X-Präsi (12. Oktober 2010)

@ Jens_84: Du bekommst ne PN mit den Koordinaten. Aber bitte denke daran, dass die Strecke derzeit weder freigegeben noch versichert ist. 

@ Fubbes: fährst Du auch mit Deiner geführten BiWa-Tour dort lang?


----------



## Fubbes (12. Oktober 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> @ Fubbes: fährst Du auch mit Deiner geführten BiWa-Tour dort lang?


Das habe ich dich doch vor Ort bereits gefragt. Es ist kein Muss, wäre aber sicher lustig. Der Strecke täte es auch gut. Die muss noch 'n bisschen eingefahren werden, zu buckelig. 
Ich würde es aber von deiner Freigabe oder der Anzahl der Teilnehmer abhängig machen (letztes Jahr waren wir nur 5).

Daniel

PS: Bist heute morgen ganz schön flott an mir vorbeigerauscht bei Heidesheim, da ist 100.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Raschauer (12. Oktober 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> PS: Bist heute morgen ganz schön flott an mir vorbeigerauscht bei Heidesheim, da ist 100.



Genau Präsi Fahr ma 100


----------



## Raschauer (12. Oktober 2010)

punked schrieb:


> Danke, dass scheint ja noch machbar. Wieviele Höhenmeter verteilen sich denn auf die 10km zwischen Münster-Sarmsheim und Stromberg? Besitze leider nur einen Freerider, der bedingt uphill tauglich ist.
> Für eine Tagestour würde ich das aber auf jeden Fall mal auf mich nehmen. Näher als Münster-Sarmsheim kommt man vermutlich auch nicht ran, wenn ich mir die Karte so anschaue?



Es fährt wohl ein Buss von Bingen nach Stromberg weiß aber nicht ob der Bikes mitnimmt.


----------



## Fubbes (12. Oktober 2010)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Es fährt wohl ein Buss von Bingen nach Stromberg weiß aber nicht ob der Bikes mitnimmt.



Das spart aber auch nicht so viele HM im Vergleich zu Start in Münster-Sarmsheim. Stromberg liegt ja im Loch.

Daniel


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (12. Oktober 2010)

Raschauer schrieb:


> Es fährt wohl ein Buss von Bingen nach Stromberg weiß aber nicht ob der Bikes mitnimmt.



doch macht er, sind damals öfter die Klamm in Waldalgesheim runter nach Trechtingshausen, vor an die Haltestelle und wieder nach Stromberg, dürfte also kein Problem sein.
Grüße


----------



## Raschauer (12. Oktober 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das spart aber auch nicht so viele HM im Vergleich zu Start in Münster-Sarmsheim. Stromberg liegt ja im Loch.
> 
> Daniel


Das Ende der Strecke auch ( Jedenfalls wenn der DH fertig ist)


----------



## Jens_84 (12. Oktober 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> @ Jens_84: Du bekommst ne PN mit den Koordinaten. Aber bitte denke daran, dass die Strecke derzeit weder freigegeben noch versichert ist.



Schade kam leider etwas spät, bin dann nach Boppard gefahren und ein paar Abfahrten gemacht 
Werde aber die Tage nochmal mit meinem Bike dort aufschlagen 

Gruß Jens


----------



## judojürgens (13. Oktober 2010)

Moin Jungs
will mich mal aus aussenstehender Tourenfahrer, (Nöll M5 mit alter Marz. Bomber) in den besten Jahren zu eurem Trail äussern
Bin gestern von Bad-Münster mit nem Freund auf dem Rad gestartet, den Trail 2x gefahren, was uns mächtig Freude bereitet hat, und dann von Höhe Schindeldorf die Klamm Richtung Schweppenhausen runter und zurück.
Mal nen Riesenrespekt vor der Arbeit, die ihr euch macht und weiter so. Das ganze Macht richtig Laune auf die Fortsetzung!
Grüsse
Jürgen


----------



## Raschauer (13. Oktober 2010)

Vielen Dank für das Lob.

Wir werden uns Mühe geben den Rest auch zu eurer Freude zu bauen.

Wenn man öffentlich Lob für das Ganze bekommt hat sich die Arbeit schon gelohnt

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## XxFreestylerxX (15. Oktober 2010)

Hi 
ich heiß Niclas und fahr auch in Stromberg Freeride.
wollte nur fragen ob ih euch bei irgendwas helfen kann?

Lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (15. Oktober 2010)

Hilfe immer willkommen, ma besten schon am Samstag


----------



## XxFreestylerxX (16. Oktober 2010)

seid ihr heute da?


----------



## Nicolai33 (16. Oktober 2010)

Moin,
Klar sind wir da, um 10:30 ist treffen am Anfang des Trails, nach kurzer Planung verteilen wir uns auf der Strecke. Wenn du später kommst fahr einfach die Strecke entlang da findest du uns schon!!

Bis später
Gruß Sascha


----------



## XxFreestylerxX (16. Oktober 2010)

OK ma gucken ob ich vorbeikomme


----------



## DownhillTeddy (18. Oktober 2010)

ich würde gerne in die interessengemeinschaft aufgenommen werden...
bin ja die tochter vom clemens xD


----------



## MannohnePlan (19. Oktober 2010)

Sers,

wann ist denn ca. mit der Fertigstellung bzw Freigabe der Strecke zu rechnen?
Ich bin am WE hin un wieder in Bingen un dann hätte ich auf jeden Fall mal einen Grund mein Radel einzupacken 

Schaut übrigens sehr ansprechend aus, tolle Arbeit die ihr da leistet *Daumenhoch*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (20. Oktober 2010)

@ downhillteddy: schreib ne PN an cornholio_83 und er schaltet Dich frei, da vertrauenswürdig 

@ MannohnePlan: die 3 Km Flowtrail-Abfahrt sind jetzt schon fast fertig. Bis zum Schnee werden wir wohl komplett durch sein damit. 
Freigegeben ist die Strecke noch nicht. Es wird aber auch keiner angezeigt, der jetzt schon fährt  Nur bloss halt keine Nightrides bitte. Und wer jetzt da fährt ist definitiv nicht versichert. 

Vielleicht gibts diesen Winter schon die Freigabe der Strecke. Die fette Eröffnungsparty gibts nach Fertigshapen der Flachpassagen, spätestens im Frühjahr 2011.

Aber wie auch immer: wenn wir die Strecke wetterfest haben, findet sich so schnell nix geileres im Umkreis von paar hundert Kilometern. Der pure Spaß für jeden von Tour bis FR.


----------



## X-Präsi (20. Oktober 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Das habe ich dich doch vor Ort bereits gefragt. Es ist kein Muss, wäre aber sicher lustig. Der Strecke täte es auch gut. Die muss noch 'n bisschen eingefahren werden, zu buckelig.
> Ich würde es aber von deiner Freigabe oder der Anzahl der Teilnehmer abhängig machen (letztes Jahr waren wir nur 5).


Auf eigene Gefahr könnt Ihr auf jeden Fall da lang düsen. wie immer im Wald 



> PS: Bist heute morgen ganz schön flott an mir vorbeigerauscht bei Heidesheim, da ist 100.


War im Einsatz. Nicht den blauen Knubbel aufm Dach gesehen?


----------



## Nicolai33 (20. Oktober 2010)

Eine bitte an alle hier ohne das sich jetzt jemand persönlich angegriffen fühlt, wir wurden drum gebeten, nicht mit dem Auto in den Wald zu fahren, wenn wir nur zum biken da sind! Bitte benutzt die vorhandenen Parkplätze (es ist jeweils ein Parkplatz in der Nähe vom Start der Abfahrt und am Ende der Abfahrt!!) . 
Wer Samstags zum arbeiten kommt und Werkzeug im Auto hat kann natürlich an die Strecke fahren.
 Da momentan Jagthauptsaison ist sollte auch keiner mehr Abends nach17:30 im Wald krach machen (Hämmern, Sägen usw.) Wir werden auch Samstags nicht mehr so lange arbeiten. 
Wir wollen ja schliesslich keinen Ärger mit den Jägern haben!! Und auf Nächtliches Befahren der Strecke mit Scheinwerfern  soll bitte auch verzichtet werden!!

So nun noch ein paar Eindrücke vom letzten Wochenende, wer Lust und Laune hat uns bei den bauten zu helfen, der soll ruhig melden wir freuen uns!!













Neues Northshore Element, er ist über 30 Meter lang !!














Also Leute ich hoffe ihr habt gefallen dran gefunden, wir sehen uns!!!
Und haltet euch an die vorgaben der Jäger sonst können wir richtig ärger bekommen und die Strecke ist Geschichte!!!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Fubbes (20. Oktober 2010)

Die 30m-Brücke kommt bestimmt gutt. An der Stelle bin ich vorher glaubich mächtig im Schlamm versunken. 
Bei einigen flachen Passagen im Blätter-Wald könnte es auch sein, dass der Weg schnell nicht mehr sichtbar ist, wenn er mal ne Zeit lang nicht befahren wurde. Aber mal abwarten ...


----------



## Raschauer (20. Oktober 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> War im Einsatz. Nicht den blauen Knubbel aufm Dach gesehen?



Ich dachte der blaue Knubbel ist ein Punto


----------



## MannohnePlan (20. Oktober 2010)

Schaut absolut genital aus!!! 

Gibts ne kurze Wegbeschreibung zu Parkplatz und Trail?


----------



## Otterauge (20. Oktober 2010)

Großen Respekt, 

ihr macht da ja was ganz feines


----------



## Loddz (20. Oktober 2010)

Würde auch gerne wissen wo der Parkplatz ist wenn wir am Freitag hinfahren werden..


----------



## `Smubob´ (20. Oktober 2010)

Schaut ja echt klasse aus, was ihr da gezimmert habt! 

Könnte mir (als jemand, der sich vorort nicht auskennt) mal bitte jemand einen Tip geben, wie ich am besten von Mainz aus mit dem ÖPNV nach Stromberg bzw. wenigstens möglichst nah dorthin komme?  Nimmt der Bus nach Stromberg definitiv Bikes mit? Geht das (wie in der Bahn) ohne Aufpreis? Von Münster-Sarmsheim sind es ja doch nochmal 13km, das ist schon ein Stück, wenn man nie mehr als einen halben Tag Zeit hat und (ohne Licht) rechtzeitig wieder zurück sein muss...


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Oktober 2010)

Eih oppasse - dat is ein "Grande Punto".



Raschauer schrieb:


> Ich dachte der blaue Knubbel ist ein Punto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enter (21. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Könnte mir (als jemand, der sich vorort nicht auskennt) mal bitte jemand einen Tip geben, wie ich am besten von Mainz aus mit dem ÖPNV nach Stromberg bzw. wenigstens möglichst nah dorthin komme?  Nimmt der Bus nach Stromberg definitiv Bikes mit? Geht das (wie in der Bahn) ohne Aufpreis? Von Münster-Sarmsheim sind es ja doch nochmal 13km, das ist schon ein Stück, wenn man nie mehr als einen halben Tag Zeit hat und (ohne Licht) rechtzeitig wieder zurück sein muss...



ich bin letztesmal auch von mz aus nach bingen gefahren. dort hat mich allerdings ein kollege mit dem auto eingesammelt.

du musst zumindest bis nach bingen/bingerbrück fahren und von da aus, hat mir die bahnseite verraten, müsste man den bus 250 nehmen. ob der bikes mitnimmt weiss ich nit. aufpreis dürfte es ja nit kosten. hatte ich bisher noch nie, dass ich bus extra zahlen muss. man wird halt immer rausgeschmissen, wenn kinderwagen reinkommem...aber wie gesagt, mit dem bus bin ich da auch noch nicht hochgefahren. vlt mal bei dem zuständigen verkehrsbetrieb anrufen??

oder aber es meldet sich vlt noch ein local, der genaueres weiss.


----------



## Fubbes (21. Oktober 2010)

Wer mit der Bahn kommt und anschließend möglichst wenige Höhenmeter mit dem Rad zurücklegen will, kann bis Langenlonsheim fahren und dann den Radweg am Guldenbach entlang nach Stromberg. Das ist etwas weiter als von Bingen, aber nur 150 hm.


----------



## punked (21. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Könnte mir (als jemand, der sich vorort nicht auskennt) mal bitte jemand einen Tip geben, wie ich am besten von Mainz aus mit dem ÖPNV nach Stromberg bzw. wenigstens möglichst nah dorthin komme?  Nimmt der Bus nach Stromberg definitiv Bikes mit? Geht das (wie in der Bahn) ohne Aufpreis? Von Münster-Sarmsheim sind es ja doch nochmal 13km, das ist schon ein Stück, wenn man nie mehr als einen halben Tag Zeit hat und (ohne Licht) rechtzeitig wieder zurück sein muss...



Mir geht es ähnlich, wir könnten uns ja von MZ aus dann auch mal zusammentun und gemeinsam hinfahren? Eventuell dann auch über die von Fubbes angesprochene Route über Langenlonsheim, wobei dass immernoch 13km sind..


----------



## Loddz (21. Oktober 2010)

Ja ich hätt auch Interesse mal aus Mainz mit öffentl. Verkehrsmitteln hinzukommen. Könnten uns wirklich mal absprechen wenn da eine Verbindung bekannt ist.


----------



## enter (21. Oktober 2010)

korrekt, sind ja echt einige mainzer hier.

diesen samstag habe ich wieder das glück, mitgenommen zu werden. aber immer wird das auch nit funzen! und ich bezweifle leider, das ein bus 5 biker mitnehmen wird...aber 13km mit 150hm sind zwar kein spaß (habe ja auch nur einen fr-hobel mit ultegra-kasette), aber mit mehreren leuten wenigstens nicht der totale abturn. kann man mal machen ^^vor allem, wenn man sich früh auf die socken macht.


----------



## Fubbes (21. Oktober 2010)

enter schrieb:


> 13km mit 150hm sind zwar kein spaß.


Das reicht doch nicht mal zum warm werden  
Ihr dürft allerdings nicht vergessen, dass ihr dann unten in Stromberg seid. Nach Schindeldorf hoch sind es nochmal 150 bis 200hm. Das reicht dann definitiv zum warm werden. 
Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, was man auf der Trail-Strecke mit einem DH-Hobel will. Der Charakter ist doch eher flach.

Sehr schön ist übrigens die Auffahrt ab Schweppenhausen über Schöneberg durch das Tal nördlich des Windesheimer Waldes. Ich liebe diesen Weg, Teile sind asphaltiert. Am Ende ist allerdings 'ne schöne Rampe.  Man steht dann praktisch direkt am Trailanfang.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## enter (21. Oktober 2010)

zum warm werden: ich weiss, ich weiss. 

es soll ja noch eine dh strecke kommen
und ausserdem: *"**Flowtrail-Spaß für Tourbiker bis Freeride"  *


----------



## elektro-j (21. Oktober 2010)

wenn man halt nur n downhiller hat und kein renn bis cc fuhrpark hat darf man eben nich nach stromberg gregor. mensch


----------



## Eternity1993 (21. Oktober 2010)

gude also ich komm von Ingelheim (ist ja auf dem weg von Mainz nach Bingen) und würde dann auch vielleicht mal mitkommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2010)

enter schrieb:


> oder aber es meldet sich vlt noch ein local, der genaueres weiss.


Genau darauf hatte ich gehofft 




Fubbes schrieb:


> Wer mit der Bahn kommt und anschließend möglichst wenige Höhenmeter mit dem Rad zurücklegen will, kann bis Langenlonsheim fahren und dann den Radweg am Guldenbach entlang nach Stromberg. Das ist etwas weiter als von Bingen, aber nur 150 hm.


Von MZ nach Bingen braucht der RE 20 Min., nach Langenlonsheim dauert die schnellstmögliche Verbindung (wenn man die erwischt) schon 44 Min., in der knappen halben Stunde bin ich schon ein ganzes Stück gerollt...! Hat man auf den ca. 10km, wenn man den direkten Weg von Bingen nach Stromberg nimmt, wirklich so viele Hm drin, dass sich der Umweg lohnt? Ich hätte wenn eh nur mein Hardtail in MZ (bin immer nur unter der Woche dort -> Studium) und das ist ohne Probleme uphill-tauglich.
Muss dann eh erst mal sehen, wie ich das mache... ich hatte eigentlich vor, diesen Winter nur mein Straßenrad nach MZ mitzunehmen, da mein Stundenplan verdammt voll ist und ich im Prinzip eh nur mittwochs nachmittags und evtl. auch montags vormittags genug Zeit am Stück für so ne Aktion hätte. Mit dem Straßenbock kann ich auch mal in MZ schnell ne Runde drehen. Aber vielleicht gibts ja auch wieder Veranstaltungen, bei denen Anwesenheit nicht unbedingt so wichtig ist  Nächste Woche beginnt das Semester, danach weiß ich mehr...


@ punked, Loddz, enter, Eternity1993: Also wenn ich mein HT in MZ habe und ihr Studenten-kompatibel Zeit hättet, können wir gerne mal was ausmachen 




Fubbes schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt weiß ich nicht, was man auf der Trail-Strecke mit einem DH-Hobel will. Der Charakter ist doch eher flach.


Also dürfte man mit dem Enduro-HT dort gut aufgehoben sein?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (21. Oktober 2010)

an alle wegen Parken: Parke gerne am Ende des Trails am Tannenwald, dazu einfach durch Stromberg durch, dann Richtung Ortsausgang Rheinböllen, ander Pizzeria "La Posta" in Stromberg geht eine Strasse a) ins Schindeldorf und b) geradeaus weiter nach Dörrebach/Argenthal, dieser Strasse folgen. Nach ca. 2 km kommt ihr an die Neupfalz, hier is ne scharfe rechts Kurve nach Dörrebach weiterführend, Ihr nehmt bitte die linke Abfahrt in der Kurve über eine Brücke, direkt nach der Brücke geht es links aufn Parkplatz, hier das Auto abstellen, keinesfalls weiter inden Wald fahren !!!!!!
Habt Ihr dort geparkt einfach dem Feldweg 200meter folgen und Ihr steht vor dem Trail im Tannenwlad, hier könnt Ihr Problemlos an den Start hoch pedalieren, hoffe konnte helfen
Gruß Daniel


----------



## punked (21. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ punked, Loddz, enter, Eternity1993: Also wenn ich mein HT in MZ habe und ihr Studenten-kompatibel Zeit hättet, können wir gerne mal was ausmachen



Bin selbst einer, es sollte sich also Zeit finden, wir müssten uns nur koordinieren


----------



## `Smubob´ (21. Oktober 2010)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> ... Trial ...


Ist eine Sportart, bei der man über Hindernisse balanciert 




punked schrieb:


> Bin selbst einer, es sollte sich also Zeit finden, wir müssten uns nur koordinieren


 Ich meld mich wie gesagt, sobald ich weiß, wie die Zeitplanung dieses Semester genau aussieht. Da ich aber morgen eh mit dem Auto nach MZ fahre und für nächste Woche der Wetterbericht ganz brauchbar aussieht, werde ich wohl doch direkt mein Waldrad mitnehmen und wenn alles klappt am Mittwoch um 15:03 am Hbf. MZ in Richtung Bingen starten und mir mal die Strecke von dort nach Stromberg anschauen. Pfadfinden!


----------



## macmaegges (21. Oktober 2010)

Also, ich / wir haben schon mal die Tour von MAinz nach Stromberg mit Öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln auf uns genommen.

Mit dem Zug von Maing nach Bingen, von dort aus mit dem Bus 250 Weiter.
Wir waren einmal 4 Leute und einmal 5 Leute. 'Der Busfahrer, war immer ein anderer, hat kein Wort gesagt, nur ob wir Fahrscheine hätten. Die dann gezogen und gut ist.
Die Busfahrten waren Samstags um 9:12Uhr.
Der Rückweg wurde von uns immer gekurbelt, über Weiller nach Bingen, die Abfahrt, zwar Asphalt, aber trotzden eine Schöne Aussicht.

Ich werde warscheinlich Samstag mit dem Zug nach Bingen fahren. 8:30 Gleis elf am HBF Mainz. Wer mit mir fahren möchte, möge sich bitte melden, Gruppenkarten sind günstiger

Noch Fragen ?  gerne


----------



## elektro-j (21. Oktober 2010)

Eternity1993 schrieb:


> gude also ich komm von Ingelheim




Mockunit ^^  Is doch Kärb


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eternity1993 (21. Oktober 2010)

elektro-j schrieb:


> Mockunit ^^  Is doch Kärb


 ja ehh beste bänd ^^


----------



## elektro-j (21. Oktober 2010)

ja man, ihr schwäzt als kommdä von de rischdische seid vom rhoi ^^


----------



## Loddz (21. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ punked, Loddz, enter, Eternity1993: Also wenn ich mein HT in MZ habe und ihr Studenten-kompatibel Zeit hättet, können wir gerne mal was ausmachen



Hehe ich bin genau nicht kompatibel zu deinem Plan. Hab dieses Semester zwar etwas mehr Zeit aber nicht zu deinen Zeiten.  Bei mir wäre ab Dienstag mittag, Mittwoch vormittag (sehr kurz) und kompletter Freitag.


Zum Thema:
Ist irgendwer ab halb 12 am Freitag am Trail? Wir sind zu 2. dort!


----------



## macmaegges (22. Oktober 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> Ist irgendwer ab halb 12 am Trail? Wir sind zu 2. dort!




Meine Wenigkeit - Samstag


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Ist eine Sportart, bei der man über Hindernisse balanciert



Danke fürs drauf aufmerksam machen meines Buchstabendrehers und BITTE für die Wegbeschreibung


----------



## enter (22. Oktober 2010)

`Smubob´ schrieb:


> @ punked, Loddz, enter, Eternity1993: Also wenn ich mein HT in MZ habe und ihr Studenten-kompatibel Zeit hättet, können wir gerne mal was ausmachen



bin ebenfalls studi, aber grad im praxissemester, von daher nur we zeit zum biken im mom leider. und we's bist du ja nit in mz wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...schade  weil wie ich gesehen habe, bist du ja der lyrik hochtravel-spezi ^^ für nächstes jahr wäre das nämlich die perfekte gabel für mein voltage und als schrauber noob stellt man da gerne mal persönlich fragen.

naja, alles wird gut 

ich bin morgen dann mit 2 kollegen in stromberg fahren und buddeln. bis denndann wer auch immer dann vor ort ist


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Oktober 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Die Busfahrten waren Samstags um 9:12Uhr.
> Der Rückweg wurde von uns immer gekurbelt, über Weiller nach Bingen, die Abfahrt, zwar Asphalt, aber trotzden eine Schöne Aussicht.
> 
> 
> Noch Fragen ?  gerne



empfehle hier, bei waldalgesheim die Klamm oben zu nehmen (Binger Wald) kommt Ihr in Trechtingshausen raus, noch 2km Radweg bis zum HBF, netter trail und kein asphalt ;-)


----------



## Fubbes (22. Oktober 2010)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> empfehle hier, bei waldalgesheim die Klamm oben zu nehmen (Binger Wald) kommt Ihr in Trechtingshausen raus, noch 2km Radweg bis zum HBF, netter trail und kein asphalt ;-)


Es gibt mehrere trailige Wege von Waldalgesheim/Weiler (vor allem ab Bellekreuz) hinunter nach Bingen, in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitstufen.


----------



## Pr3sskopp (22. Oktober 2010)

gude, 

sieht doch schon mal gut aus !


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (22. Oktober 2010)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Es gibt mehrere trailige Wege von Waldalgesheim/Weiler (vor allem ab Bellekreuz) hinunter nach Bingen, in verschiedenen Schwierigkeitstufen.



ja hast du recht, wollte nur kurz mitteilen das sie nicht unbedingt die strasse nehmen müssen wenn sie runter nach Bingen wollen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punked (22. Oktober 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> Hehe ich bin genau nicht kompatibel zu deinem Plan. Hab dieses Semester zwar etwas mehr Zeit aber nicht zu deinen Zeiten.  Bei mir wäre ab Dienstag mittag, Mittwoch vormittag (sehr kurz) und kompletter Freitag.



Freitag is bei mir ebenfalls passend, da komplett frei. Seit ihr dann zum Trail nach Stromberg hochgekurbelt oder habt ihr die Bustour wie macmaegges gemacht? Die Strecke bis Stromberg sollte ja im Studiticket inklusive sein,oder?


----------



## macmaegges (22. Oktober 2010)

haha das hab ich mir schon fast gedacht das es dort uach noch ein paar trails gibt, kenne mich leider dort gar nicht aus und mir war die trail/weg sucherei nach nem anstrengenden biketag doch zuviel   aber wenn jemand mal mit uns richtung bingen fährt, von stromberg aus, dann wäre es toll mir die trail smal zu zeigen .

Ich bin morgen früh gegen elf am trail, wer noch ? sieht mich 
In sofern mich der Busfahrer mitnimmt


----------



## Loddz (22. Oktober 2010)

Ich werd morgen doch nicht nach Stromberg zum Trail-Bauen kommen. War heute lange dort und die Zeitplanung morgen spät-nachmittag wird mir ansonsten auch zu eng. Ich spar mir die 100km Fahrt und bin ein anderes Mal dabei.

Dafür könnt ihr euch bald auf eine kleine handvoll guter Bilder von heute freuen


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (23. Oktober 2010)

ja kann mal paar meter mit in die richtung kommen und euch den eisntieg zeigen, werde jetzt ma schnell den rausch ausschlafen  und morgen noch hier bissel laub im garten der oldies wegmachen komme dann gegen 12 so gott will hoch, mit tacker bewaffnet
gruß daniel


----------



## `Smubob´ (24. Oktober 2010)

macmaegges schrieb:


> Mit dem Zug von Maing nach Bingen, von dort aus mit dem Bus 250 Weiter.


Super, danke für die Info!  Bei mir steht da zwar Bus 230, wenn ich das bei bahn.de eingebe, aber wird schon passen. Dann teste ich den Bus wenigstens auf einer Strecke mal.




Loddz schrieb:


> Hehe ich bin genau nicht kompatibel zu deinem Plan. Hab dieses Semester zwar etwas mehr Zeit aber nicht zu deinen Zeiten.  Bei mir wäre ab Dienstag mittag, Mittwoch vormittag (sehr kurz) und kompletter Freitag.


Freitag könnte bei mir auch gut aussehen, wenn alles wie geplant läuft 




Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> Danke fürs drauf aufmerksam machen meines Buchstabendrehers und BITTE für die Wegbeschreibung


Da der Buchstabendreher dauerhaft war, dachte ich, ich lass es dich wissen  Und auch wenn ich nicht mit dem Auto kommen werde, kann ich ja evtl. trotzdem einen Teil deiner Beschreibung gebrauchen, also vielen Dank dafür 




enter schrieb:


> und we's bist du ja nit in mz wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe...schade  weil wie ich gesehen habe, bist du ja der lyrik hochtravel-spezi ^^ für nächstes jahr wäre das nämlich die perfekte gabel für mein voltage und als schrauber noob stellt man da gerne mal persönlich fragen.


Ja, bin normal nie am WE in Mainz, ausser vor Klausuren und da fahr ich eher nicht mehrere Stunden am Tag Rad 
Das mit der Lyrik Sache können wir ja auch so mal klären, wird ja sicher mal passen, dass man sich unter der Woche in MZ trifft!?




`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Da ich aber morgen eh mit dem Auto nach MZ fahre und für nächste Woche der Wetterbericht ganz brauchbar aussieht, werde ich wohl doch direkt mein Waldrad mitnehmen und wenn alles klappt am Mittwoch um 15:03 am Hbf. MZ in Richtung Bingen starten und mir mal die Strecke von dort nach Stromberg anschauen.


Na toll, jetzt sagt der Wetterbericht mit 75%iger Wahrscheinlichkeit Regen voraus


----------



## Bettina (25. Oktober 2010)

@alle fleißigen Trailbauer
Ein fettes Lob an euch 
Die Strecke ist bisher toll geworden. Vielen Dank.  

Ich hoffe, der obere Teil wird bei der derzeitigen Feuchtigkeit nicht völlig kaputt gefahren. 

Das Fahren macht schon großen Spaß und das gesamte Projekt wird hoffentlich auch für andere Gemeinden/Kommunen richtungsweisend. 

Gruß Bettina


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Oktober 2010)

ohman, ich sollte hier nicht mehr mitlesen, da wird man ja neidisch. bisher keine zeit gehabt  schaufel oder axt zu schwingen, geschweige den die ein oder andere  proberunde zu fahren....

hoffentlich komme ich dieses jahr noch dazu.


----------



## Kaltumformer (25. Oktober 2010)

Äxte werden sowieso nicht geschwungen.


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. Oktober 2010)

is doch nur so ne redewendung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (27. Oktober 2010)

Heute waren mir alle wohlgesonnen... die Professorin hat ermöglicht, dass ich einen Zug früher nehmen konnte, der Busfahrer hat mich trotz sehr vollem Bus mitgenommen und die Wettergötter haben die Schleusen zu gelassen  Nur ich selbst stand mir im Weg, indem ich den Trail nicht gefunden habe  Habe ihn dann nach langem Herumirren (gibt ja zum Glück auch noch andere ganz nette Trails dort) doch noch entdeckt, so dass ich wenigstens noch eine Abfahrt machen konnte. Habe dann ausser dem Trail auch noch den Sascha gefunden - danke nochmal für die "Führung"


----------



## Loddz (28. Oktober 2010)

Ja eine Beschilderung sollte von der Stadt aus schon an die Parkplatze und durch den Wald führen. Wer sich nicht auskennt, findet die einzelnen Abschnitte nur sehr unwahrscheinlich. Aber die Beschilderung soll ja erst aufgebaut werden wenn alles fertig und freigegeben ist, nehme ich an.


----------



## Raschauer (28. Oktober 2010)

Die Beschilderung kommt erst wenn die Strecke offiziell freigegeben und versichert ist.
Zurzeit sind nur " Testfahrten" auf eigene Verantwortung möglich.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## `Smubob´ (28. Oktober 2010)

Loddz schrieb:


> Ja eine Beschilderung sollte von der Stadt aus schon an die Parkplatze und durch den Wald führen. Wer sich nicht auskennt, findet die einzelnen Abschnitte nur sehr unwahrscheinlich. Aber die Beschilderung soll ja erst aufgebaut werden wenn alles fertig und freigegeben ist, nehme ich an.


Eben. Von daher ist das für den momentanen Stand schon gut so. Ich wusste ja, worauf ich mich einlasse...  Bin ja dann noch zu meiner Testfahrt gekommen. Schade eigentlich, dass ich nicht auch mal am WE mit bauen helfen kann, ich denke im unteren Teil könnte ich die eine oder andere Idee einbringen. Ist aber echt schon klasse, was ihr bisher geleistet habt


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Oktober 2010)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Äxte werden sowieso nicht geschwungen.



jou - nur Pulaskis


----------



## X-Präsi (28. Oktober 2010)

Hört man doch gerne, dass es gefällt. Bisher ist auch jeder von Golfhotel-Leihbike-Fahrer über Tourbiker sogar bis hin zum Freerider mit nem echten Grinsen aus dem Wald gekommen. 

Der obere Teil wird noch mit technischen Maßnahmen "trockengelegt", damit er nicht als Schlammwüste verkommt. 

In der Ecke sollen mehrere Waben solcher Trails entstehen, so dass es sich auch lohnt, mal von weiter entfernt anzureisen und dort Urlaub zu machen. Ideen haben wir schon viele...
wer sich vom weiteren beinharten Kreis auch mal zum Schaufel schwingen berufen fühlt, ist herzlich willkommen. 



Bettina schrieb:


> @alle fleißigen Trailbauer
> Ein fettes Lob an euch
> Die Strecke ist bisher toll geworden. Vielen Dank.
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (28. Oktober 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> In der Ecke sollen mehrere Waben solcher Trails entstehen, so dass es sich auch lohnt, mal von weiter entfernt anzureisen und dort Urlaub zu machen. Ideen haben wir schon viele...




Ach was.. Also noch mehr von solchen Trails? Fein  
Bin diesem Samstag wohl wieder nicht da, wünsche euch aber viel Erfolg. Wetter soll ja gut werden.


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Oktober 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> In der Ecke sollen mehrere Waben solcher Trails entstehen, so dass es sich auch lohnt, mal von weiter entfernt anzureisen und dort Urlaub zu machen. Ideen haben wir schon viele...
> wer sich vom weiteren beinharten Kreis auch mal zum Schaufel schwingen berufen fühlt, ist herzlich willkommen.



d.h. dass die ganze gegend um stromberg ein mtb paradies wird? so mit verschiedenen schwierigkeitsgraden? und das zusätzlich zu dem in planung befindlichen downhilldingens?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (28. Oktober 2010)

da haste was gesagt jetzt....


----------



## Kaltumformer (29. Oktober 2010)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


> Äxte werden sowieso nicht geschwungen.





Präsi schrieb:


> jou - nur Pulaskis



Stimmt, die Schädelspalter hatte ich ganz vergessen.  

Aber ich wollte darauf hinaus das wenn laut Forst ein kaputter Baum ab muss (der Borkenkäfer lässt grüßen) und wir den fällen dürfen/müssen natürlich die Motorsäge benutzt wird. Wir sind ja nicht im 18. Jh.


----------



## M4RcYx3 (30. Oktober 2010)

Hallo , 
bin auch dabei !
ich muss sagen die Strecke hat sich richtig geamcht. 
TOP! 

könnte mir villeicht jemand ein paar gute Bike Angebote schicken.? 

so bis 1000  : ) 
email: [email protected]

VG Marcel


----------



## brillenboogie (31. Oktober 2010)

moin!

hat mir sehr gut gefallen gestern bei euch! sehr nette leute, nudeln, kaffee, kuchen...gelungene veranstaltung! vielen dank nochmal!
strecke ist sehr gut geworden! mein grösster respekt für die leistung aller beteiligten. 

gruß
tim


----------



## Fabian_ (31. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Leute, 
jetzt bin ich dabei


----------



## MannohnePlan (31. Oktober 2010)

Wenn das so ein Bikeparadies werden sollte, müsst ihr auf jeden Fall noch einen Lift auftreiben


----------



## Ruderbock (31. Oktober 2010)

Die Strecke forderte das erste Schlüsselbein. War nicht mit dabei, weiß ich jedoch, weil ich da arbeite, wo man mit sowas hingeht. War auch nach eigenen Angaben ein selbstverschuldeter Fahrfehler, der auch überall anders die selben Folgen hätte haben können und definitiv nicht an der Strecke lag. Trotzdem oder deshalb nochmal an alle:
*Fahrt schön vorsichtig und umsichtig, und gerade wenns die erste Fahrt ist lieber auf Nummer sicher!! *Tempo bolzen (war hier nicht das Problem!), sollte man erst wenn man ne Strecke kennt, und es werden ja noch Trockenlegungsmassnahmen ergriffen...
Hoffe, das die Nächsten wieder viel Spass haben und gesund bleiben,
LG Jens


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Oktober 2010)

autschn...

dann mal auf jeden fall gute besserung dem verunglückten..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pr3sskopp (1. November 2010)

von mir auch ma gude besseung . vor über nem jahr hab ich mir auch das schlüsselbein gebrochen .... jetzt warte ich drauf das die schrauben und schienen wieder raus kommen ! aber fahren ging nach ca. 10 monaten wieder ..... hab mir damals die strecke auch net angekuckt und bin einfach runner geballert  ....sehr gute idee war auch keinen panzer zu tragen !


----------



## X-Präsi (1. November 2010)

jou - kam gestern noch pünktlich zur Abfahrt des Gestürzten. Er sah aber noch recht fit aus, liess nur die Schultern halt bissl hängen 

Es war die dritte Abfahrt. In den ersten beiden ging wohl alles glatt. In der dritten war dann das Tempo an der Stelle zu niedrig für den Sprung und es gab einen kleinen Nosedive. Fazit: wenn Du merkst, dass Du zu langsam bist, dann brich ab oder schlag ein. Wobei ersteres zu bevorzugen ist...


----------



## Raschauer (2. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
bitte morgen ab 14.45 Uhr die Strecke nicht benutzen, da eine Begehung stattfindet.

Danke für euer Verständnis

Gruß

Clemens


----------



## MannohnePlan (3. November 2010)

Danach Benutzung wieder gestattet?
Ich bin SA in der Gegend und wollte die Chance event mal wahrnehmen ne Runde zu fahren


----------



## Raschauer (5. November 2010)

Die Strecke kann für Testfahrten wieder genutzt werden. Am Samstag aber bitte damit rechnen das einzelne Abschnitte durch Arbeiten an dem Trail gesperrt sind.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## M4RcYx3 (5. November 2010)

Servus , 
ab wann ist den SA beginn. 
würde gern wieder helfen kommen.

Grüße
Marcel


----------



## Billibulli1 (5. November 2010)

hey clemens,

soll ich mit bauen helfen?


----------



## Raschauer (5. November 2010)

Beginn ist 9.30Uhr. Ich bin morgen nur zu einer Streckenbesichtigung in Stromberg. Sonntag morgen komme ich zum biken.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Billibulli1 (5. November 2010)

okay kann ja eh nicht radfahren..heb ja kein rad -.- welch strecke wird besichtigt & mit wem?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ceata (6. November 2010)

gibts zum projekt ne offizielle page wo man mal den stand der dinge komprimiert verfolgen kann. Wenn möglich auch medial?

oder kann man sich nur hier informieren?


----------



## Mexicansativa (6. November 2010)

war nett heute nur etwas nass.
Die Strecke ist echt schön ich freue mich schon drauf zu fahren wenn sie trocken ist.
Mfg Dennis.


----------



## Raschauer (7. November 2010)

Hi Dennis,
vielen Dank fürs helfen trotz sch... Wetter.

Gruß
Clemens


----------



## Fubbes (7. November 2010)

Nasser Boden ist doch so schön weich, der gräbt sich doch viel leichter


----------



## X-Präsi (8. November 2010)

ceata schrieb:


> gibts zum projekt ne offizielle page wo man mal den stand der dinge komprimiert verfolgen kann. Wenn möglich auch medial?
> 
> oder kann man sich nur hier informieren?


Streckenhomepage entsteht über den Winter. 

Ansonsten schau mal ins Open Trails Forum hier im IBC. Da aktualisiere ich öfters mal was zum offiziellen Sachstand. Heute ganz aktuell:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7734458&postcount=42


----------



## X-Präsi (8. November 2010)

Mexicansativa schrieb:


> war nett heute nur etwas nass.
> Die Strecke ist echt schön ich freue mich schon drauf zu fahren wenn sie trocken ist.
> Mfg Dennis.



Du und Dein Azubi habt aber auch alles gegeben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mexicansativa (8. November 2010)

alles für das biken alles für den Club


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. November 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> Übungsplatz


Rein interessehalber von mir als Nicht-Ortsansässigen (und daher nicht aktiv auf dem Laufenden) die Frage: wo kommt der hin?


----------



## X-Präsi (9. November 2010)

ungefähr ans Ende der Bergaufpassage in die Nähe eines Wasserbehälters direkt am Hauptweg. Koordinaten kann ich hier noch nicht reinsetzen.


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. November 2010)

Präsi schrieb:


> Koordinaten kann ich hier noch nicht reinsetzen.


Logo! Ist auch kein Ding, wollte es nur grob wissen - merci!


----------



## M4RcYx3 (11. November 2010)

wann ist am Samstag treffen und acuh bei schlechtem wetter ?


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (11. November 2010)

logens, sind doch nich aus Zucker  btw. es sind 18 grad gemeldet und trocken !


----------



## Nicolai33 (11. November 2010)

Treffen ist am Samstag ab 9:00 Uhr oben am Anfang der Abfahrt!! Natürlich auch bei schlechtem Wetter!!

Gruss Sascha


----------



## X-Präsi (12. November 2010)

Morgen brauchen wir jede(n) der die ne Schaufel halten oder ne Schubkarre fahren kann. Es können sich gerne noch ein paar melden. Dann schaffen wir es, die ganzen Schlammstellen trocken zu legen. 

Ihr könnt Euch auch gerne kurzfristig zum helfen melden 0177 / 807 2804


----------



## der-haudegen (12. November 2010)

Bin morgen wieder mit dabei...

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Ransom Andy (12. November 2010)

grrrrrrr... um viertel vor 2 heut mittag (viertel stunde vor feierabend) wurde mir gesagt, dass ich mirgen arbeiten müsse!!! kotz ich dem chef aufn schoss, ey!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai33 (12. November 2010)

Re4lJuNgLiSt schrieb:


> logens, sind doch nich aus Zucker  btw. es sind 18 grad gemeldet und trocken !



Na Daniel bei der Ankündigung werden wir auch mal mit dir rechnen können!!

@ der-haudegen : du hattest auch keine andere Wahl!!!


----------



## Fabian_ (13. November 2010)

Hallo Leute ich bins Fabian.
Ich hab hier mal ein paar Fahrräder und würde mich über eure Meinung freuen. 
1. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/304230/cat/48
2. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/321617/cat/48
3. http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/323230/cat/48 

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Raschauer (13. November 2010)

?


----------



## Raschauer (13. November 2010)

Hi Fabian,
hier ein Link http://www2.hibike.de/produkt/2cb98946b4c900a7cd6520df6376dd75/Bergamont Kiez Pro.html#var_16301650


----------



## Ransom Andy (13. November 2010)

glaube, der fabian is de kolleesch vom marcel. richtig? die beiden suchen/haben ja neue räder.


----------



## Fabian_ (13. November 2010)

Da glaubste richtig


----------



## M4RcYx3 (13. November 2010)

Andy  
 
what's up


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (15. November 2010)

Heyho, Samstag war bei mir leider nichts zu machen habe den Freitag abend und Samstag morgen in Düsseldorf auf der Medica (Autoimmun Messe) unseren Stand aufbauen müssen und das ganze 2mal dank unserem Chef 
was habt Ihr denn leisten können? Wird diese Woche nochmal was in die Hand genommen? Wollte später mal vorbeischauen, bin schon amzittern konnte beruflich letzten 5 Tage nicht zum trail 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. November 2010)

da schreit der suchti in dir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (15. November 2010)

Das kannste aber laut sagen!!!


----------



## h0lzi (15. November 2010)

Haben ein paar Stellen im ersten Teil trocken gelegt, mit einem Schotterkanal unter der Bahn und dann alles zugedeckt. Damit ist es jetzt hoffentlich entspannter zu fahren

Grüße

Ach ja... hier unten ist das Wetter auch eher mies


----------



## FR-Hanny (16. November 2010)

Hey,

als ich diesen Thread gesehen habe, musste ich mich auch mal hier registrieren.
Mein bester Freund und ich kommen aus Nähe Rheinböllen und haben auch großes Interesse an einer Strecke in Stromberg, somit wären wir auch für Hilfearbeiten und weiteres bereit!
Noch eine Frage an die Locals. Wo in der Umgebung, außer in Boppard, gibt es weitere Freeride Möglichkeiten??

BG


----------



## M4RcYx3 (16. November 2010)

Hai FR-Hanny, 
wo kommt ihr her aus Ellern Argenthal dahinten ?


----------



## FR-Hanny (17. November 2010)

Ja genau, wir kommen aus Ellern, mein bester Kumpel ist auch in Stromberg auf der Schule!

Grüße


----------



## M4RcYx3 (18. November 2010)

Horni  
der alex, ja hab schon mit ihm geschirebn wir treffen uns mal : P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FR-Hanny (18. November 2010)

ah okay, dann kennt ihr euch wohl 

alles klar, wäre dabei, weil ich mir nich genau vorstellen kann, wo genau das in stromberg ist


----------



## M4RcYx3 (18. November 2010)

das sag ich euch noch bescheid oder ich hohzl ecuh in stomberg ab xD.... ^^ was ahst du fürn bike und wielang fährst du schon


----------



## Fubbes (18. November 2010)

Manch einer sollte statt Streckenbau besser mal Rechtschreibung üben. Das kann man ja kaum noch lesen ...


----------



## M4RcYx3 (18. November 2010)

tut mir Leid,
wenn man zu schnell schreibt passiert das halt. : D


----------



## FR-Hanny (19. November 2010)

Ich fahr ein Proceed FST Light und das jetzt knapp ein Jahr, vorher en Dirt gehabt!


----------



## M4RcYx3 (20. November 2010)

war total hammer heute, aber eigentlich nur wegen meinem Bike. 
Also wann fahren wir das nächste mal ? ; ) 
Grüzz


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. November 2010)

nummer eins


----------



## Fabian_ (24. November 2010)

Schnauf, schnauf  .. fehlt nur noch die Musik 
Ansonsten SUPER !


----------



## Re4lJuNgLiSt (24. November 2010)

niCe


----------



## M4RcYx3 (24. November 2010)

Hai Dude (Andy)


gutes Video fürn Anfang, mit Musik macht man das Video noch viel Interesanter ! 
Grüzz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (24. November 2010)

helmcamstreifen mit mukke ist ein no-go..... meiner meinung nach. der echte trailer ist ja noch in arbeit.


----------



## enter (25. November 2010)

findste echt? ich mag das mit windgeräuschen und geklapper etc. ich find eher immer schade, wenn der original sound wegfällt und durch iwelche geschmacksmukke ersetzt wird, die eh nur höchstens 15% der leute gefällt.


----------



## Ransom Andy (25. November 2010)

na, das mein ich ja.... bei  nem helmcamfilmchen mag ich lieber hören was da aufn trail so abgeht


----------



## Fubbes (25. November 2010)

Viel haben die auf dem Film ja nicht vom Trail, bei dem Tempo


----------



## enter (25. November 2010)

uh, falsch gelesen  war ja noch früh am morgen ^^


----------



## elektro-j (25. November 2010)

sieht ganz ander aus so ohne belaubung 

r.i.p oberer shore


----------



## macmaegges (29. November 2010)

There


----------



## Fabian_ (19. Dezember 2010)

Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch euch allen 

Gruß Fabian


----------



## Raschauer (23. Dezember 2010)

Hi,

ich wünsche euch allen ein frohes Weihnachtsfest
Ich hoffe man sieht sich bald wieder auf dem Trail


Gruß
Clemens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (23. Dezember 2010)

hoff ich auch..

auch von mir:

euch allen und euren familien ein gesegnetes weihnachtsfest. auf dass ihr mir gut ins neue jahr kommt.

euer andy (der eigentlich andrew heisst (glaub das weiss nochnit mal wer  ))


----------



## [email protected] (30. Dezember 2010)

Bericht in der AZ von heute zum Thema DH-Strecke in Niederheimbach: http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/region/bingen/vg-rhein-nahe/niederheimbach/9780321.htm


----------



## Ransom Andy (30. Dezember 2010)

liest sich gut


----------



## macmaegges (30. Dezember 2010)

Yeah Right !!


----------



## X-Präsi (14. Januar 2011)

Zwei Infos zum Streckenbau:
*
1) DH Niederheimbach:*
Montag 19.30 Uhr gibts einen kleinen Vortrag zur geplanten DH-Strecke im Niederheimbacher Gemeinderat. Ist eine öffentliche Sitzung, daher können ruhig auch ein paar Biker erscheinen, wenn sie Interesse haben. Vorausgesetzt, Ihr könnt mein Gelaber ertragen 

Die Sitzung findet im Bürgerhaus Niederheimbach, Heimbachtal 32, 19.30 Uhr, statt. 

*2) Flowtrail Stromberg:*
Die weisse Pracht ist weg und am morgigen Samstag werden mal die Schäden von "Winter Teil 1" inspiziert und das Gröbste behoben. Wir sind aber trotz der Schneemassen und Schmelzwasser-Sturzbächen wohl glimpflich davon gekommen, wie es aussieht. Da hat sich die nachhaltige Bauweise wohl gleich mal ausgezahlt  Außerdem soll schon mal die Streckenführung für die zweite Abfahrtsstrecke grob gespurt und markiert werden. 

Und am Sonntag wird die ausgeschilderte Auffahrt von Stromberg zur Lauschhütte getestet und geschaut, wo der Trail zurück nach Stromberg am besten angelegt werden könnte (alles in allem noch mal rund 400 Hm und ca. 3 Km!!!).


----------



## X-Präsi (17. Januar 2011)

Gestriger Test beendet. Gemischtes Ergebnis. Die Strecke wurde nur an 2 Stellen sozusagen von den Wassermassen weggespült, aber es ist noch so enorm viel Wasser im Wald, dass wir uns den oberen Teil komplett kaputt reiten, wenn wir den gleich wieder befahren. Die Anlieger sind noch total weich, die fahren wir derzeit in Grund und Boden (im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes). Das ist dann mit ein wenig nachshapen nicht mehr getan. 

Deswegen bitten wir um Verständnis, dass wir dem oberen Teil der Strecke noch ein paar Wochen Ruhe gönnen wollen. *Bitte erst mal bis zum Tannenstück nicht  befahren. *

Das gesamte Tannenstück sieht sehr gut aus und kann völlig problemlos befahren werden. Da können wir uns alle erst mal in Ruhe austoben. 

Vielen Dank für Euer Verständnis!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fubbes (17. Januar 2011)

Was folgern wir daraus: im oberen Teil müssen viel mehr Tannen gepflanzt werden


----------



## g.orc (21. Januar 2011)

Hi
Ich komme aus Waldalgesheim und hab mir, als ich Vorgestern auf diesen tread gestoßen bin, gedacht, dass ich mir das ganze mal ansehe. Heute bin ich dann nach Stromberg Schindeldorf an den Walderlebnisparkplatz gefahren und hab mich da umgesehen. Aber nach 1,5 Stunden intensiven suchen hatte ich die Strecke immer noch nicht gefunden.
Kann mir bitte einer auf die Sprünge helfen, wie ich den Trail finde?
Ich wäre auch daran interessiert, beim Bau zu helfen.
mfg
Georg


----------



## X-Präsi (21. Januar 2011)

Hi Georg,

schön, dass Du einsteigen willst. Können bis zur Eröffnung jede Hand brauchen. 

Die Koordinaten findest Du in einer geschlossenen IG. Bitte schicke ne PN an Cornholio_83 und Du wirst freigeschaltet. 

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Nicolai33 (21. Januar 2011)

Hallo Georg

Machs so wie Präsi schreibt oder sei morgen 10:30 am Waldmichelparkplatz. Wir treffen uns zum bauen (ein paar von uns) danach werden wir bestimmt noch ein wenig fahren ... hust hust ja ne natürlich nur ab dem Tannenstück!!

bis morgen


----------



## Billibulli1 (22. Januar 2011)

@ Nicolai33 : Danke für die pizza (-;


----------



## Nicolai33 (24. Januar 2011)

Ja war lecker, vielleicht bist du ja bald mal wieder dabei?!?!


----------



## Billibulli1 (25. Januar 2011)

jap komm dann wieder mit clemens mit (-;


----------



## Nicolai33 (1. Februar 2011)

Gibt es hier noch ein paar Freiwilige Helfer die uns unter die Arme greifen möchten?? Wir haben noch viel vor und brauchen jeden Helfer damit das Projekt bis zur Eröffnung am 14. Mai fertig wird!!!
Wer am kommenden Samstag Lust hat kommt um 10Uhr an den Waldmichelparkplatz direkt neben dem Golfhotel!!

Hier noch einen kleinen Eindruck was die Strecke schon her gibt. Das Video ist allerdings von Ende Oktober, Mittlerweile haben wir noch ein paar Sachen mehr drin!!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SvcV173Xy8"]YouTube        - Flowtrail Stromberg[/nomedia]


Bis Samstag!!


----------



## X-Präsi (2. Februar 2011)

Hi Sascha,

ich kann erst ab 12. Seid Ihr dann noch in der Nähe vom "Michel"?


----------



## Nicolai33 (2. Februar 2011)

Hi Thomas
Ich denke wir werde in 2 h mit dem Eck fertig sein!! Also sag ich mal nein!! Wir werden dann an der Brücke vor dem Tannenwald und im Tannenwald sein!!

Wirst uns schon finden und hoffentlich ein paar andere auch noch!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (3. Februar 2011)

ich fahr einfach immer dem Geruch nach. Zur Sicherheit bringe ich noch den Hund mit


----------



## Ransom Andy (3. Februar 2011)

der reagiert ja eh auf helme


----------



## Kaltumformer (3. Februar 2011)

PrÃ¤si schrieb:


> ich fahr einfach immer dem Geruch nach. Zur Sicherheit bringe ich noch den Hund mit



12 Uhr ... Mittagessen?  

Aehm, der zweite Teil des Mottos wird gern des Ã¶ftern vergessen : âHauptsach, gudd gess â *g'schafft ham'mer schnell*"


----------



## Raschauer (3. Februar 2011)

Der arme Präsi kommt gar nicht ausf's Bike. Der geht nur noch vor die Hunde


----------



## XxFreestylerxX (7. Februar 2011)

Ey ich hab ma so ne Frage 
in dem Stromberg in dem ich immer fahre (in der nähe von eitorf) is im mom noch alles kaputt (oder größten teils).
Und wollte fragen ob wir es nicht so aufbauen können wie in Kaldauen also das auch was dabei ist was win bisschen schwerer ist.


LG
 euer MCSPICKER


----------



## laax2006 (8. Februar 2011)

Hallo! Gibts Fixtermine fuer Februar/Maerz? Welches Material bzw. Werkzeug wird gebraucht? Schoenen Tag und beste Gruesse, Christian


----------



## Nicolai33 (8. Februar 2011)

@ XxFreestylerxX : ich verstehe dein Frage nicht?? Sollen wir zu dir kommen und beim Aufbauen helfen?? Nicht dein ernst oder??

@ laax2006 : hallo Christian wir bauen jeden Samstag ab 10 Uhr, der Treffpunkt wird vorher immer im IG-Forum bekannt gegeben. Nächsten Samstag treffen wir uns unten am Parkplatz (Ende der Abfahrt)
Melde dich im IG Forum an dann bekommst du nähere Infos, einfach eine PN an conholio_83 schicken und du bist dabei!!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Februar 2011)

und schreib coRnholio_83, sonst findest du den user nicht


----------



## Nicolai33 (8. Februar 2011)

@ Ransom Andy : danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## enter (8. Februar 2011)

hehe, der andere cornholio is wahrscheinlich schon etwas genervt  mit dem hatte ich auch schon konversation


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. Februar 2011)

gnihihihi


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Februar 2011)

Endlich kann man wieder Mann sein - beim Buddeln im Wald 

Samstag wirds wieder lustig und spannend, denn im allwettertauglichen Tannenstück werden ein wenig Feinschliff vorgenommen. Soll heißen, 30 Meter Weg im Steilhang befestigt, ein rotes Element im den zweiten Teil reingebaut (kleiner Kicker, der auch locker überrollt werden kann). Und anschließend wieder Probefahrt. Treff ist um 10 Uhr auf dem unteren Parkplatz (direkt nach der Brücke, wo es von Stromberg nach links Richtung "Neupfalz" geht).

Anschließend wird ausgiebig getestet und am Sonntag werden wir den Flowtrail in eine schöne Bike-Runde integrieren. Wer sich das Ganze mal anschauen und testen (oder auch helfen) will, ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (18. Februar 2011)

Ich kann leider erst ab 14 Uhr, lohnt sich für mich nicht. 
Ist noch viel zu machen (wenn ja was)? Dann würde ich mal versuchen ein paar Jungs zu mobilisieren...

Wann geht's mit der anderen Strecke los?


----------



## X-Präsi (18. Februar 2011)

Bis zur Eröffnung am 14.05. gibts noch ne Menge zu tun:

- Unteres Tannenstück: Kicker und zwei große Anlieger bauen, die lange Matschstelle eleminieren

und sobald die Genehmigung dafür vorliegt:

- die zweite Abfahrtsstrecke (rot und schwarz)
- der Übungsparcours

An diesem Samstag wird sich aber erst noch im oberen Tannenstück getummelt. Das zweite Tannenstück werden wir wohl erst ab nächstem WOE angehen können. Dann können wir aber viele Helfer brauchen. Das gibt richtig Arbeit.


----------



## Otterauge (18. Februar 2011)

Ich gucke schon lange nach euer Projekt und bin sehr angetan von eurem Enthusiasmus.

Diese WE kann ich noch nicht aber beim großen getummen das WE drauf will ich euch unterstützen. 

Was soll ich mitbringen um euch zu Unterstützen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (21. Februar 2011)

Hallo Leutz, hallo Otterauge!

*Nächsten Samstag müssen wir ganz unten die Schlammpassage befestigen und brauchen jede Hand, die ne Schaufel packen und ne Schubkarre schieben kann! Das müssen wir an einem Tag durchziehen!*

Um 10 Uhr gehts los. Treff ist auf dem unteren Parkplatz (direkt am Abzweig Richtung Neupfalz/Schöneberg). Wer dabei ist, schreibt bitte hier rein oder ins interne IG Forum (Freischaltung bei PN an cornholio_83). Ihr dürft dann auch eine Kurve nach Euch benennen


----------



## Fabian_ (21. Februar 2011)

Also ich werde kommen  ( wenn ich nicht verschlafe ).


----------



## g.orc (22. Februar 2011)

Ich bin auch wieder am Start, obwohl mein Bike grade in der Wekstatt ist.
Ist dieser Parkplatz in Stromberg oder oben im Schindeldorf?


----------



## Nicolai33 (22. Februar 2011)

@ g.orc : wir treffen uns an dem Parkplatz am Ende der Abfahrt. Von Stromberg kommend Richtung Dörrebach fahren, dann in der Rechtskurve Links abbiegen richtung Neupfalz und nach der Brücke direkt wieder Links auf den Parkplatz!! 

Treffpunk 10 Uhr wer etwas später kommt geht einfach 300 m den Waldweg entlang da seht ihr uns schon!!

Bis Samstag


----------



## X-Präsi (22. Februar 2011)

Fabian_ schrieb:


> Also ich werde kommen  ( wenn ich nicht verschlafe ).



Du bist uns auch zur Spätschicht willkommen  Die fängt an, wenn die Frühschicht Mahlzeit macht...


----------



## Raschauer (23. Februar 2011)

@Präsi: Denk dran du hast Früh und Spätschicht


----------



## wartool (24. Februar 2011)

moin ihr Leut´

ich muss zugeben, dass ich nicht die ganzen 298 Posts gelesen habe, aber dennoch an diesem Trail interessiert bin. Ich komme aus dem taunus.. und da wird es ja wohl noch ne gaaanze Weile dauern, bis da was legal entstehen darf... wenn überhaupt!

Deswegen meine Frage:
mein Ihr, die Anfahrt aus dem Taunus lohnt? Ist so ein "Streckentourismus" überhaupt erwünscht, oder stehen schon Teer und Federn bereit ? 

Fall erwünscht und sinnvoll etc... wo finde ich diesen Trail?

Außerdem: wann finden im April "Bauarbeiten" statt - vorher habe ich keine Zeit mich Wochenends an soetwas zu beteileigen. Finde das Ganze ne gute und unterstützenswerte Sache - sollte es überall geben!

Gruß
der Chris


----------



## Pr3sskopp (24. Februar 2011)

Gude Chris,

geht da nix mehr am Feldberg? Wollte diesen Sommer ma öffters dort hoch ... kenn mich da aber net wirklich aus bzgl trails usw.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## Otterauge (24. Februar 2011)

Schade ich muß Sa. morgen Arbeiten und weiß noch nicht wie lange... 

Eine Tour in Kreuznach muß ich auch sausen lassen... muß mich dann mal Spontan einem Sa. dazu hinreissen lassen... jetzt wird es leider nichts


----------



## wartool (24. Februar 2011)

Hey Patrick

am Feldberg geht immer was... man muss doch aber mal (wie du ja auch) über den Tellerrand gucken!

Bezüglich Trails wirst Du im Lokalforum Frankfurt und Umgebung je nach gusto bestimmt Mitfahrer finden. Ich persönlich bin einer, der versucht sich Höhenmeter selbst zu erstrampeln und danach alles trailig abzufahren.
Der Überfreerider bin ich nicht... aber durchaus nicht technischen Passagen abgeneigt.

Wie weiter oben schon beschrieben.. schau einfach ins Regionalforum Frankfurt.. bei den Freireitern gehts schneller runter.. und teils motorisiert hoch...

bei den Afterworkbikern, Plauschern und Beinharten alles zwischen Tour und Enduro.

Kannst dich natürlich auch gerne mal bei mir melden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (24. Februar 2011)

Und Ihr seid alle natürlich auch mal mit der Schaufel in der Hand willkommen 

Wir haben Leute, die aus der Kaiserslauterner Ecke zum helfen kommen, weil wir so nett sind. Nee Quatsch, nett sind wir nicht, aber der Trail ist ziemlich witzisch 

Bis zur Eröffnung am 14.05. werden wir jeden Samstag und ab Mitte April vielleicht auch noch an anderen Tagen dort schuften, um alles fertig zu bekommen.


----------



## wartool (24. Februar 2011)

na dann werde ich mich bestimmt im April mal bei Euch einfinden um das Ganze zu unterstützen.. und natürlich auch um den Streckenverlauf zu begutachten


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. Februar 2011)

un hier is der lautrer  

schgugge wie ich das schaffe, dass ich auch wieder nach stromberg komme. zeit ist bisserl aaaarg eng bemessen zur zeit.


----------



## weezahh (4. März 2011)

Wenn meine Frau mich weg lässt, komme ich endlich auch mal helfen. Sind ja nur knapp 2km vor meiner Haustür und ich wollte schon ein paar mal helfen kommen, ehrlich


----------



## Nicolai33 (4. März 2011)

@  weezahh : wieso soll sie dich nicht weglassen?? Bring sie doch einfach mit!! Wir teffen uns morgen um 10 Uhr am Ende der Abfahrt!! 

Stromberg Richtung Neupfalz, ab der Kreuzung am Weinberger Hof links über die Brücke (Richtung Neupfalz) und gleich danach Links auf den Parkplatz. Dann ca 200 m den Forstweg entlang und ihr seht uns schon.

Vielleicht verirrt sich der ein oder andere noch zu uns.

Bis morgen


----------



## Downhill1992 (4. März 2011)

Hallo,

bin gestern auf diesen Thread hier gestoßen, weil ich nach einer Freeridestrecke in der Umgebung (außer Boppard, auf der ich im letzten Jahr schon ein bisschen gefahren bin) gesucht habe. Heute habe ich mir die Zeit genommen um mal alle Beiträge hier zulesen. War zwar noch nicht auf der Strecke, muss aber direkt schon sagen das mir die Strecke gefällt *GROßES LOB*.  Komme aus Dietersheim (3km von Bingen entfernt) und *würde mich auch gerne bereit erklären beim weiteren Bau an der Strecke mitzuhelfen*. Ich denke ich werde mir morgen oder übermorgen mal die Zeit nehmen und mir die Strecke mal anschauen. 

Gruß Jens

PS: Würde mich schon mal auf gute Zusammenarbeit mit euch freuen, falls ihr nichts dagegen habt.


----------



## Nicolai33 (4. März 2011)

@ downhill 1992 : wir freuen uns über jeden neuen in unserer Truppe, wir haben öfters neue Leute die meisten kommen auch wieder weil sie Spass hatten!! Also so schlimm können wir dann ja nicht sein.   Wir sind jeden Samstag da, villeicht sehen wir uns ja morgen schon!!

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Rangoon (12. März 2011)

Moin!

ich werde mich nun auch wieder intensiver dem Biking widmen, nachdem ich vom Bmx im Norden mit einem Umzug in den Süden auf´s Dirtbike umgestiegen bin.
Auf der Suche nach Strecken in der Nähe bin ich auf diesen Flowtrail gestoßen und würde mich freuen euch bei dem Bau und späteren Ausbau zu unterstützen. Außerdem sehe ich das als Möglichkeit neue Kontakte zu knüpfen um nicht alleine die Pisten runterbrettern zu müssen.

Viele Grüße,
Felix


----------



## SP3 (14. März 2011)

Servus Jungs !

War ein ziemlich geiler Tag gestern. Hammer Strecke und natürlich die passenden Leute dazu !

Grüße vom Bluetooth


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nicolai33 (14. März 2011)

Hey Bluetooth, war der Name doch schon vergeben?? Ich melde mich die Woche dann mal bei dir.

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Raschauer (17. März 2011)

An den nächsten Wochenenden wird wieder jeder Mann/Frau gebraucht damit bis zur Eröffnung am 14.05. alles fertig ist.

Also samstags ab 10 Uhr ist Jeder herzlich willkommen um uns beim bauen zu unterstützen
 [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WOBqHkwlRM8"]YouTube        - Flowtrail Stromberg Baustatus[/nomedia]
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qn3FFzT-Cqo&feature=related"]YouTube        - FlowtrailStromberg Baustatus[/nomedia]


----------



## rfr02 (17. März 2011)

da habt ihr ja schon schön was geschafft!
Muss dann wohl auch mal vorbei komme.


----------



## X-Präsi (17. März 2011)

Und dann noch eine ganz gute Nachricht: 

die Genehmigung ist da und jetzt können wir die Strecke final fertig stellen und vor allem noch wettertauglich machen. Wie Raschauer schon geschrieben hat, brauchen wir jede(n) der/die ne Schaufel halten, Schubkarre fahren oder Akkuschrauber bedienen kann. Es muss wieder was befestigt werden und ein paar kleine Shores sind an diesem WOE zu bauen. 

Bis zur Eröffnung am 14.05. muss dann noch der Übungsparcours errichtet, der Pumptrack gebaut und die Beschilderung angebracht werden. Ein Klacks


----------



## Kaltumformer (18. März 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> der Pumptrack gebaut


----------



## Raschauer (18. März 2011)

Kaltumformer schrieb:


>



Ich muss dich mal zum pumpen mitnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DirkR68 (18. März 2011)

Hallo
wollen morgen zum bauen kommen,wo ist Treffpunkt?
Welches Werkzeug wird gebraucht?

Grüsse aus Rüdesheim!


----------



## Nicolai33 (18. März 2011)

He super, warst du letzten Samstag mit deinen beiden Kindern da?? Wir treffen uns morgen um 10 Uhr am Start der Abfahrt!! 
Du warst doch schon hinten am Übungsplatz da bist du ja dran vorbei gefahren. Fahr einfach so als würdest zum Übungsplatz fahren dann siehst du uns schon wenn du später als 10 Uhr kommst Ruf mich einfach dann sage ich dir wo wir sind 0160/94764176

Bis morgen
Noch jemand der helfen möchte????

Ach ja Werkzeug brauchen wir keins, morgen befestigen wir ein paar stellen mit Schotter und Brechsand und wir wollen 2 Northshores bauen!!


----------



## Fubbes (19. März 2011)

Schön, euch mal im Einsatz gesehen zu haben. Ich hätte ja gerne mitgeholfen, aber mit den zwei Kindern ist das dann doch nicht gegangen. Immerhin hatten die ihre kleine Schubkarre dabei.

Respekt jedenfalls. Jedes Wochenende im Wald zum Buddeln, soviel Zeit wollen und können "normale" Biker kaum aufbringen. 
Ich frage mich, ob Stromberg nicht noch matschigeres Waldgelände hätte zur Verfügung stellen können 

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## Mexicansativa (22. März 2011)

was geht den am Samstag??
wird noch Werkzeug benötigt??
Wann geht es los??


----------



## Nicolai33 (22. März 2011)

Am Samstag werden noch ein paar Sachen mit der Rüttelplatte befestigt, ein 6 m langen Northshore wird gebaut (auf dem Rundkurs, nicht in der Abfahrt), eine Bremsschikane muss noch errichtet werden... es findet sich sicher noch mehr.
Mal schauen wieviel Leute es am Samstag werden.

Gruss Sascha
Bis Samstag


----------



## Raschauer (23. März 2011)

Samstag geht es wie immer um 10Uhr los. Genauer Treffpunkt wird noch gepostet.


----------



## Sepprheingauner (23. März 2011)

Von uns werden sicherlich ein paar Leutz kommen!!


----------



## Nicolai33 (25. März 2011)

Nabend,

Ich sollte vielleicht noch den Treffpunkt für morgen Posten!!

Also Treffpunkt ist 10 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Ende der Abfahrt (nähe Weinberger Hof)

Aus Stromberg raus Richtung Dörrebach, dann links ab Richtung Neupfalz und direkt nach 20 Meter links auf den Parkplatz!!

Falls fragen sind oder wenn jemand später kommt und nicht weiß wohin ruft mich an
0160/94764176

Gruß Sascha


----------



## trickn0l0gy (27. März 2011)

War nett gestern!


----------



## Fubbes (4. April 2011)

Ich war gestern mal wieder mit dem Rad dort. Der Brechsand macht zwar Laune, aber leider macht die Strecke mit einem 80mm Hardteil doch wenig Freude. Das ist kein Vorwurf 
Im oberen Teil des Tannenwaldes steht ja nun ein schöner Picknicktisch. Nur leider noch ohne Stühle ....

Ich habe mir auch den Rest der Runde angesehen. Die Auffahrt ab Waldmichel ist ja ein ziemliches Gestochere. Ich weiß, das ist viel Strecke und viel Arbeit und geholfen habe ich auch nichts, aber so wie sich das im Moment fahren lässt, dann doch lieber die Forstpiste.

Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trickn0l0gy (5. April 2011)

Die Strecke ist ja auch nicht für Trekkingradfahrer gedacht. Wobei... mit einem Hardtail könnte man sicher noch ein bissl schneller durchdüsen.


----------



## X-Präsi (5. April 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich war gestern mal wieder mit dem Rad dort. Der Brechsand macht zwar Laune, aber leider macht die Strecke mit einem 80mm Hardteil doch wenig Freude. Das ist kein Vorwurf
> Im oberen Teil des Tannenwaldes steht ja nun ein schöner Picknicktisch. Nur leider noch ohne Stühle ....


Ich bin im Herbst nach Verkauf meines Enduro vorübergehend mit meinem 100mm-Race-Hardtail unterwegs gewesen. War super wendig. Allerdings musste ich mich erst mal an die andere Linie gewöhnen. Denn das Hardtail will doch "überlegter" bewegt werden. Weil es aber so richtig geil wendig war, hatte ich aber der zweiten Abfahrt richtig Spaß auf dem Trail. 
Aber Du hast schon recht: 100% Genuß fängt bei 120mm Fully an. 
Ich glaube, es ist auch wichtig, dass die Leute, die sowas noch nicht gefahren sind,  sich auf dem Übungsparcours ganz locker an die Streckenelemente herantasten. Der wird bis zur Eröffnung fertig sein. Dann machts auch mit dem Hardtail von Anfang an noch mehr Spaß. 



> Ich habe mir auch den Rest der Runde angesehen. Die Auffahrt ab Waldmichel ist ja ein ziemliches Gestochere. Ich weiß, das ist viel Strecke und viel Arbeit und geholfen habe ich auch nichts, aber so wie sich das im Moment fahren lässt, dann doch lieber die Forstpiste.
> 
> Grüße,
> Daniel


Es gibt in der Auffahrt zwei verschiedene Varianten. Ich schätze, dass Du die rote (schwierigere) Auffahrt erwischt hast, die erst noch mal runter geht und ziemlich verwinkelt dann bergauf führt. 
Wenn Du aber nach dem Traileinstieg gleich links fährst (ist noch nicht so ausgefahren und zur Zeit noch weniger gut erkennbar) bleibst du auf der Höhe und es geht recht geschmeidig durch den Wald. Wenn die Beschilderung in 4 Wochen angebracht sein wird, ist die Routenführung klarer.


----------



## Fubbes (5. April 2011)

Ich bin dem GPS Track gefolgt, der in der IG am Anfang irgendwo verlinkt war.

Wo entsteht der Übungsparcours? Den habe ich gar nicht gesehen ...

Mit einer 80 mm Bombergabel von 1998 macht es wirklich keinen Spaß, auch nicht bei optimaler Linie


----------



## Wassertrinker (5. April 2011)

Ich war bis vor 4 Wochen noch mit einer Bomber von 2001 unterwegs. Hat auch nicht mehr Federweg, weil Fourcross- /Dirthardtail. 

Mit einem Fully ist es definitiv was andres, aber gehen tuts so oder so!


----------



## Kaltumformer (6. April 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Ich bin dem GPS Track gefolgt, der in der IG am Anfang irgendwo verlinkt war. Wo entsteht der Übungsparcours? Den habe ich gar nicht gesehen ...


Der Trail führt nicht direkt am Übungsplatz vorbei (ca. 75m neben dran, einfach an der passenden Stelle abbiegen. Ist aber auch in dem GPS Track als POI schon die ganze Zeit (GPS Track ist nun auch öffentlich  ). Nochmal zur Verdeutlichung wo der Übungsplatz ist:

http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=49.929129&mlon=7.761761&zoom=18&layers=M


----------



## Nicolai33 (7. April 2011)

Nabend,

Das Wetter spielt ja echt mit uns, wir haben schon wieder ein klasse Wochenende vor uns. Am Samstag wird überwiegend am Übungsplatz gearbeitet (kleiner Northshore, Starthügel und die 2 kleinen Tables shapen, ein paar Baumstämme zurecht schneiden zum balancieren usw.), des weiteren werden wir noch ein Stück nähe des Übungsplatzes spuren, naja uns fällt noch genug ein.

Ich würde sagen Treffpunkt Samstag 10 Uhr oben am Übungsplatz!! Wer nicht weiss wo das ist kommt kurz vor 10 an den Anfang der Abfahrt, ich nehm euch dann mit!! 
Handynummer für die Nachzügler 0160/94764176

Anmelderunde ist gestartet wer hat Zeit und Lust???

Bis Samstag
Gruss Sascha


----------



## DirkR68 (22. April 2011)

Hallo Leute,
was geht ab morgen?
Wo ist der Treffpunkt?
Ich nehme an 10:00 wie immer?
Was wird gebraucht?
Gruss aus Rüdesheim


----------



## Fabian_ (22. April 2011)

Also wenn ich richtig gelesen habe um 10 Uhr am Übungspakour mit ner Schaufel.  Gruß Fabian


----------



## Nicolai33 (22. April 2011)

Hallo Dirk und Fabian

Ja morgen sind wir wieder am Übungsplatz, offizieller Treffpunkt 10 Uhr, ein paar sind auch früher da!! Morgen bekommen wir den Bagger in der Früh geliefert, dann können wir endlich die Hügel versetzen und den Pumptrack bauen!!
Der größere Holzdrop ist dann morgen auch dran.
Was wird gebraucht?? Eigentlich nur Arbeitskräfte!! 

Bis nachher
Gruß Sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (23. April 2011)

Ein paar Schaufeln zum Shapen können nix schaden. Und große Giesskannen zum Wasser verteilen.


----------



## rfr02 (23. April 2011)

Hab einen Bericht in der MountainbikeRider gelesen.
Dort steht das ihr schon Eröffnung hattet!?!
Hier lese ich immer etwas vom 14.05.11!
Wie sieht das nun bei euch aus?
Kann man schon fahrn? Oder sollte man besser noch warten?
Kann man auch unter der Woche fahrn?
Hab am Wochenende keine Zeit, da geht die Family vor!
Wie ich weiter oben gelesen hab seit ihr noch schwer am schaffe!
Kann man auch unter der Woche mal zur Hand gehn?

Jaja ich weiss, Fragen über Fragen!
Aber ich finde es gut was ihr da macht und würde mir das gerne mal anschaun.
Natürlich auch mal drübr rollen!

Dann noch viel SPASS und frohes schaffen!


----------



## kawafahrer (25. April 2011)

Hi Stromberger,

also ich war heute mal bischen auf eurem Trail und ich muss sagen: Hut ab! Was ihr da auf die Beine gestellt habt. Ich bin zwar nicht der Fachmann in sowas aber ich denke das sich der Trail nicht verstecken muss vor dem was ich bis jetzt in Videos etc. hier gesehen habe.

Man sieht das sehr viel Arbeit drin steckt .

Ich hätte aber noch ne Frage. Wo fahre ich besten in den Trail rein damit ich ihn ganz fahren kann? Da waren soviele eingefahrene Strecken das ich etwas den Überblick verloren hatte. Gibt es vielleicht ne komplett Ansicht oder sowas?

Arbeitet ihr auch unter der Woche an der Strecke? bzw. wie lang wird abends immer geschafft? Ich muss leider Samstags immer Arbeiten sonst wäre ich schonmal helfen gekommen.

Gruß aus Erbach

Kawafahrer


----------



## Khakiflame (27. April 2011)

hallo strombergschaufler,

ich würd mir gerne mal am samstag eueren trail anschauen.

nun meine frage, geht samstag auch ein fahren oder seit ihr da nur am schaufeln und shapen? würd natürlich auch ne schippe in die handnehmen und mitbuddeln (ist ja ehrensache )

gruss aus darmstadt


----------



## Nicolai33 (27. April 2011)

@ rfr02 : Die Pressemitteilung in der Rider ist falsch, die Eröffnung ist am 14.05 also in etwas mehr als 2 Wochen. Und ja wir haben noch verdammt viel zu tun!! Nur die Woche über sind wir selbst alle Beruflich eingebunden sodass wir eigentlich nur Samstags arbeiten!! Wahrscheinlich wird in den letzten 2 Wochen schon die ein oder andere Extraschicht laufen aaber ich weiß noch nicht wann und was!!
Fahren kann man die Strecke schon auch die Woche über, Ausgeschildert wird sie aber erst jetzt am Wochenende!!

@ Kawafahrer : Danke für die Blumen, wie oben schon geschrieben wird der Rundkurs jetzt am Wochenende komplett ausgeschildert. Hier hast du aber mal einen Link zur Steckenübersicht: http://grummbeere.blogspot.com/p/flowtrail-stromberg.html

Deine Frage zur Arbeit habe ich auch gerade obendrüber beantwortet, Samstags arbeiten wir ..... naja bis wir fertig sind  meistens so bis 18-19 Uhr!!

@ Khakiflame : Du kannst natürlich auch fahren wenn du Samstag kommen solltest. Wir freuen uns aber auch über jede helfende Hand!!

Am kommenden Samstag ist Treffpunkt um 9 Uhr am Übungsplatz!! Pumptrack muss fertig geschaffelt werden, ein größerer Holzdrop braucht noch ne Landung usw.

Also wer hat Lust und Zeit bei schönen Wetter und zu unterstützen???

Gruß Sascha


----------



## X-Präsi (27. April 2011)

Und wer am Samstag Nachmittag ne geführte Runde mit mir und der lieben Miri von RedBull drehen möchte, der ich die Strecke zeigen werde, kann sich gerne anschließen. Bis dahin müssten allerdings auch schon die Schilder hängen, so dass ein Befahren problemlos ohne Führung möglich sein dürfte.

Bin übrigens am Montag die Rundstrecke gleich 3mal gefahren, um sie immer einem anderen ortsunkundigen Pärchen zu zeigen. Die und ich waren begeistert. Hat auch mir wieder Riesenspaß gemacht, obwohl ich schon hundert mal durch bin.

@ all: bei der Eröffnung wird es übrigens Testbikes von BMC geben. Ein Angebot vor allem für die Hardtailfahrer, mal mit geschmeidigen 150mm Trailfox-Federweg durchzujagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Loddz (27. April 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> @ all: bei der Eröffnung wird es übrigens Testbikes von BMC geben. Ein Angebot vor allem für die Hardtailfahrer, mal mit geschmeidigen 150mm Trailfox-Federweg durchzujagen.



Lässt sich für 1-2 Runden (2 HT-Fahrer-Freunde von mir) das Trailfox für eine bestimmte Zeit reservieren falls großer Andrang ist? Oder wieviele Leihbikes wird es geben?


----------



## a.nienie (27. April 2011)

also die strecke ist wirklich gut gemacht 
war vor zwei wochen mal dort (beinhart bingen tour). 
geht auch starr  und macht mächtig laune.


----------



## Fubbes (27. April 2011)

a.nienie schrieb:


> also die strecke ist wirklich gut gemacht
> war vor zwei wochen mal dort (beinhart bingen tour).
> geht auch starr  und macht mächtig laune.


Den Rennlenker nicht vergessen ...


----------



## mbonsai (27. April 2011)

...für den Tiefflug


----------



## Fubbes (27. April 2011)

mbonsai schrieb:


> ...für den Tiefflug


Bei manchen Radlern ist der tiefe Schwerpunkt halt nicht angeboren 

SCNR, 
Daniel


----------



## X-Präsi (27. April 2011)

Loddz schrieb:


> Lässt sich für 1-2 Runden (2 HT-Fahrer-Freunde von mir) das Trailfox für eine bestimmte Zeit reservieren falls großer Andrang ist? Oder wieviele Leihbikes wird es geben?



Das kann ich noch nicht genau sagen, wie viele Bikes am Start sein werden. Am besten morgens gleich am BMC-Stand vorbei schauen und zu reservieren versuchen.


----------



## weezahh (27. April 2011)

@Präsi
bezüglich Eröffnung. Zu welcher Uhrzeit geht´s überhaupt los? Und wo? Michels Parkplatz oder direkt am Einstieg Flowtrail? 
Gibt´s neben dem RedBull Hummer und dem BMC Spassmobil auch noch ne Würstchenbude oder so was? Die Stadt Stromberg hält sich bisher im Internet gepflegt mit Infos zurück...laut Veranstaltungskalender gibt´s am 14.05. nur Muttertagskaffee der Arbeiterwohlfahrt. Oder ist das der Deckname der Verantsaltung ;-)

in diesem Sinne
weezahh


----------



## Fubbes (27. April 2011)

Das stimmt, außerhalb des Forums gab es außer Mundpropaganda bisher nichts, was ich mitbekommen habe.

Allerdings kann ich aus gut unterrichteten Kreisen berichten, dass auch für das leibliche Wohl gesorgt sein wird.


----------



## X-Präsi (28. April 2011)

Hallo Mädels,

auf die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit der Stadt haben wir wenig bis keinen Einfluss. ABER:

in der ersten Maiwoche wird www.flowtrail-stromberg.de online sein, mit Videos, Fots, Beschreibungen, der Einladung mit dem Programm usw. 

Hier aber schon mal vorab ein paar Infos, was so abgehen wird:

*Eröffnungsevent Flowtrail Stromberg*
*
Wann? *
14.05., Beginn 11.30 Uhr (Buden sind aber schon ab ca. 10.30 Uhr in Betrieb, da vorher noch ein kleines Stromberger Helferfest läuft)

*Wo? *
Parkplatz Waldmichel (vor dem Golfhotel rechts - wird ab dem 13.05. alles beschildert und Anfahrtkoordinaten Anfang Mai auf der Homepage sein)

*Was geht?*

Begrüßung durch Bürgermeisterin & Co
Dankworte der Offiziellen
Offizielle Eröffnung der Strecke
Musik vom RedBull Hummer
Testbikes von BMC (mindestens 10 Stück nagelneue Trailfox Carbon und anderes mehr)
Gewinnspiel von BMC
Verlosung von Tandem-Fahrten mit ehemaligem Downhill-Bundesligafahrer
Futter & Trinken vom TuS Stromberg auf dem Waldmichelplatz
Futter & Trinken vom Club Beinhart auf dem Übungsparcours
Futter & Trinken von den Gravity Pilots am Ende des Wildhog Trails
ab ca. 12 Uhr (Aushang beachten) geführte Runden über die Strecke mit den Baumeistern mit Erklärungen und Fahrtechniktipps  (inkl. Herantasten an die Strecke auf dem Übungsparcours)
ab ca. 13 Uhr Fahrtechniktrainigs auf dem Übungsparcours
evtl. wird auch eine geführte 30-35 Km-Runde angeboten, in der der Flowtrail und noch einige andere Trails enthalten sind

wie gesagt, schaut  so um den 7. Mai herum mal auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de vorbei.


----------



## Nasenbremser (29. April 2011)

Feine Sache.
Habe ca. 5 Jahre im Schindeldorf gewohnt.
Ganz in der Nähe vom Übungsplatz (Wenn ich die Karte richtig deute. )
Mal sehen, vielleicht schaffe ich es ja zu Eröffnung.
Ansonsten sieht man sich sicher später mal.

Macht weiter so!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Otterauge (29. April 2011)

Nicolai33 schrieb:


> @ rfr02 : Die Pressemitteilung in der Rider ist falsch, die Eröffnung ist am 14.05 also in etwas mehr als 2 Wochen. Und ja wir haben noch verdammt viel zu tun!! Nur die Woche über sind wir selbst alle Beruflich eingebunden sodass wir eigentlich nur Samstags arbeiten!! Wahrscheinlich wird in den letzten 2 Wochen schon die ein oder andere Extraschicht laufen aaber ich weiß noch nicht wann und was!!
> Fahren kann man die Strecke schon auch die Woche über, Ausgeschildert wird sie aber erst jetzt am Wochenende!!
> 
> @ Kawafahrer : Danke für die Blumen, wie oben schon geschrieben wird der Rundkurs jetzt am Wochenende komplett ausgeschildert. Hier hast du aber mal einen Link zur Steckenübersicht: http://grummbeere.blogspot.com/p/flowtrail-stromberg.html
> ...



Also das steht für Morgen... hoffe ich schaffe 9 uhr komme aber.

Soll ich schaufeln mitbringen?

Wie siehts mit dem Rad aus... lieber zuhause lassen?


----------



## Nicolai33 (29. April 2011)

Wir haben zwar 10 Schauffeln aber es kann nicht schaden wenn du eine Mitbringst. Dein Rad kannst du natürlich mitbringen , vielleicht willst du ja auch nach Arbeit mal
Ne Runde drehen 

Bis morgen
Gruß Sascha


----------



## Otterauge (29. April 2011)

Gibs noch nee Wegbeschreibung zum Treffpunkt... brauch ich nicht suchen denn das Bett ruft bin voll platt


----------



## X-Präsi (29. April 2011)

Wenn Du an der Gabelung zum Abfahrtstrail stehst, fährst Du rechts statt links auf dem flachen breiten Weg. Diesem bis zum Ende folgen. Dort um den eingezäunten Wasserbehälter links um die Kurve folgen und nach weiteren 200m bist Du da.


----------



## Otterauge (29. April 2011)

Also Parke ich am besten am Pappelweg und geh Richtung Übungsplatz..


----------



## Otterauge (30. April 2011)

Riesen Respekt was ihr auf die Beine gestellt habt... 2 mal an einem tag grillen ist nicht verkehrt... aber ich bin auch gut geschafft


----------



## `Smubob´ (2. Mai 2011)

Da an anderer Stelle das Thema aufkam: Also ich hätte evtl. Mittwoch und/oder Sonntag Zeit  (Samstag zum bauen wg. Seminar fraglich )


----------



## X-Präsi (5. Mai 2011)

Jetzt ist www.flowtrail-stromberg.de online mit Infos zur Eröffnung 14.05. und zur Strecke. Und den Klick auf den Facebook-Daumen nicht vergessen


----------



## Otterauge (6. Mai 2011)

Tolle Seite, klasse Arbeit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## punked (6. Mai 2011)

Gratulation zur Seite, sieht schick aus und ist super informativ!
Könntet ihr vielleicht, wenn sich die Zeit findet, auch noch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung mit den Öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln ergänzen? Falls das natürlich gar nicht geht, wäre ein Hinweis dazu auf der Seite für alle nicht-autoeigentümer auch hilfreich. Könnte man ja dann mit einem Aufruf für Fahrgemeinschaften verbinden 
Würde mir den Trail gerne mal ansehen, aber ohne Ortskenntnis und Auto ist es recht schwierig.
Würde mich freuen wenn das klappt und wünsche euch schonmal viel Erfolg und gutes Wetter zur Eröffnung!


----------



## Khakiflame (6. Mai 2011)

super seite, super strecke.

mehr muss man nicht sagen


----------



## Wassertrinker (6. Mai 2011)

punked schrieb:


> Gratulation zur Seite, sieht schick aus und ist super informativ!
> Könntet ihr vielleicht, wenn sich die Zeit findet, auch noch eine Anfahrtsbeschreibung mit den Öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln ergänzen? Falls das natürlich gar nicht geht, wäre ein Hinweis dazu auf der Seite für alle nicht-autoeigentümer auch hilfreich. Könnte man ja dann mit einem Aufruf für Fahrgemeinschaften verbinden
> Würde mir den Trail gerne mal ansehen, aber ohne Ortskenntnis und Auto ist es recht schwierig.
> Würde mich freuen wenn das klappt und wünsche euch schonmal viel Erfolg und gutes Wetter zur Eröffnung!



Ich glaube von Bingen aus geht ein Bus bis Stromberg. Also Ortsmitte oder so. Von dort aus ist dann der P3 und P4 mitm Rad ohne allzugroooße Anstrengung zu erreichen.


----------



## Fubbes (6. Mai 2011)

Bingen - Stromberg geht auch mit dem Rad in 1h (war weiter oben schon diskutiert worden). Von Langenlonsheim aus sogar fast ohne Höhenmeter am Guldenbach entlang. 
Ein Hinweis auf der neuen Seite dazu ist aber sinnvoll.


----------



## X-Präsi (6. Mai 2011)

Anfahrtbeschreibung mit Öffentlichen ist online auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de


----------



## enter (6. Mai 2011)

sehr sehr gut gemacht! schön informativ! daumen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (6. Mai 2011)

Danke! Ich gebs auch an den Designer weiter


----------



## Sepprheingauner (6. Mai 2011)

wir haben's direkt mal bei uns verlinkt und auch auf die Startseite gepackt!
Freu mich schon auf morgen und auf die Eröffnung *geilo*


----------



## weezahh (6. Mai 2011)

Ich habe mir heute den Pumptrack angesehen. Ich bin zwar morgen wie immer abkömmlich, könnte aber kurzfristig eine 250kg Rüttelplatte (mit Antrieb) zur Verfügung stellen, falls gewünscht. 
Falls jemand mit Hänger durch Schweppenhausen kommt, kann er/sie/es die Platte mitnehmen. Ansonsten müsste ich sie bringen, falls es die Zeit zulässt.

in diesem Sinne
weezahh


----------



## punked (7. Mai 2011)

Fubbes schrieb:


> Bingen - Stromberg geht auch mit dem Rad in 1h (war weiter oben schon diskutiert worden). Von Langenlonsheim aus sogar fast ohne Höhenmeter am Guldenbach entlang.
> Ein Hinweis auf der neuen Seite dazu ist aber sinnvoll.





> Anfahrtbeschreibung mit Öffentlichen ist online auf www.flowtrail-stromberg.de


Dankesehr, dann werd ich demnächst auch mal bei euch vorbeischauen!


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2011)

Sodele, der Pumptrack und der Übungsparours sind auch fertig. Mehr Fotos auf http://www.flowtrail-stromberg.de/i...mberg/79-pumptrack-und-uebungsparcours-fertig 

Der Wahnsinn, was die Jungs und Mädels jetzt noch mal in den letzten beiden Wochen gerissen haben. 

Wenns Euch gefällt, FB-Daumen-Klick bitte


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> Sodele, der Pumptrack und der Übungsparours sind auch fertig.


Sag's nicht zu laut, sonst fahren manche direkt hin und sind enttäuscht, dass er noch gesperrt ist. (ist gewässert und hat sich noch nicht gesetzt, Anm. d. Verfassers) Wenn da jetzt jemand drauf fährt, wird aus Pumptrack schnell Pampdreck 




Präsi schrieb:


> Der Wahnsinn, was die Jungs und Mädels jetzt noch mal in den letzten beiden Wochen gerissen haben.


Definitiv eine Spitzenleistung, was da noch geschafft wurde  Und auch alles schön solide und nachhaltig gebaut. Nur den "Drop" finde ich etwas komisch... zum fahren ok, aber zum springen 




Präsi schrieb:


> Wenns Euch gefällt, FB-Daumen-Klick bitte


Eh längst passiert


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2011)

Guter Hinweis! Danke! Soll ja keine langen Gesichter geben


----------



## `Smubob´ (8. Mai 2011)

So lange ich heute dort war, habe ich drauf geachtet, dass auch keiner fährt. Ein paar Leute wären glaub ich gern  Ist ja aber gut gesichert.


Was mir gerade noch aufgafallen ist: ich könnte meine Anmerkung noch in konstruktive Kritik verwandeln...





`Smubob´ schrieb:


> Nur den "Drop" finde ich etwas komisch... zum fahren ok, aber zum springen


Meiner Meinung nach (das haben einige heute Anwesende auch bestätigt) müsste die Landung etwas flacher sein und zum Boden hin müsste es einen flüssigeren Übergang geben (vor allem Letzteres).


----------



## X-Präsi (8. Mai 2011)

'Es gab aber wohl doch ein paar nette Zeitgenossen, die heute das Flatterband abgerissen und ein paar Runden gedreht haben. Da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen. Als wenn wir das Absperrband aus Spaß hin hängen würden. 

Mit dem Holz-Drop hast Du recht. Der ist letztlich mit Absicht so gebaut worden. Denn das Risiko, dass es Leute probieren, die nicht droppen können, war uns dann doch zu groß. Zumal wir, anders als die üblichen Bikeparks, mit mindestens der Hälfte Tourenbiker rechnen dürfen und deswegen fast alle Streckenelemente "rollbar" gebaut haben. Da passt das hier dann mit ins Konzept. Wenn sich das Ganze bissl eingespielt hat, gibts vielleicht auch noch was springbares...


----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2011)

Präsi schrieb:


> 'Es gab aber wohl doch ein paar nette Zeitgenossen, die heute das Flatterband abgerissen und ein paar Runden gedreht haben. Da kann man sich nur an den Kopf fassen. Als wenn wir das Absperrband aus Spaß hin hängen würden.


Nicht im Ernst?  Was es doch immer wieder für Hohlblöcke gibt  Hoffentlich sind die Spuren nicht zu arg...? Wenn die verwendete Erde genug Lehm-Anteil hat, könntet ihr sie auch "brennen", das dürfte dann eine recht haltbare Oberfläche ergeben, grad für einen Pumptrack perfekt. Haben die Pilots in Dirtville auch so gemacht.




Präsi schrieb:


> Mit dem Holz-Drop hast Du recht. Der ist letztlich mit Absicht so gebaut worden. Denn das Risiko, dass es Leute probieren, die nicht droppen können, war uns dann doch zu groß. Zumal wir, anders als die üblichen Bikeparks, mit mindestens der Hälfte Tourenbiker rechnen dürfen und deswegen fast alle Streckenelemente "rollbar" gebaut haben. Da passt das hier dann mit ins Konzept. Wenn sich das Ganze bissl eingespielt hat, gibts vielleicht auch noch was springbares...


Das dachte ich mir. Ist auch vernünftig. Nur ist es so, ohne den besagten, mehr abgerundeten Übergang zum Boden, fast noch gefährlicher  Habe heute einen gesehen, der an der Kante leicht hochgezogen hat und dann etwas unkontrolliert auf die Rampe geplumpst ist (Hinterrad war nicht in der Luft). Ihr hattet anfangs vor, eine Lücke zur Landerampe zu lassen, richtig? So sah es jedenfalls auf den Bau-Fotos aus. Aber das mit der Ausrichtung auf einen Großteil Tourenbiker ist schon richtig so. Ich habe auf der Wild Hog Abfahrt schon sehr viele "normale" Tourenfahrer gesehen, die Fahrtechnisch jetzt nicht besonders versiert bzw. sicher waren, oder z. B. auch Freundinnen von ambitionierten Bikern, die einfach gerne mal mitfahren wollen. So ein Pärchen habe ich heute auf einer Abfahrt begleitet, Respekt vor dem Mädel, das nämlich mit einem nicht sehr adäquaten MTB erstaunlich (selbst-)sicher die Abfahrt runter kam  Auf der Abfahrt ist der Spagat jedenfalls top gelungen! Mir macht die mit Hardtail wie FR-Fully jedes Mal wieder mächtig Spaß.  Und gerade bei der Springerei (da bin ich nicht der Sicherste bzw. immer recht vorsichtig) kann man sich da unheimlich weiterentwickeln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## `Smubob´ (9. Mai 2011)

So, da ich es in einem anderen Thread gepostet habe, hier auch mal noch etwas Bildmaterial für die Leute, die sich selbst noch kein Bild machen konnten:

Die erste "Serie" ist alles unten im Tannenwald (die letzten beiden Teilstücke, geschossen am 02. 03.), die vom Übungsparcours sind von gestern.





- - 

 - - 

 - - 







- - 

 - - 

 - - 



Rest hier im Album


----------



## Mexicansativa (10. Mai 2011)

Schön ist es geworden ich freue mich schon auf Samstag!!


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Mai 2011)

Mittlerweile sind wir auf den News-Seiten bei der bike und MTBRider angekommen.


----------



## xXJojoXx (11. Mai 2011)

In der AZ ist der Trail nun auch gelandet ! Allerdings geht es in dem Artikel mehr um Mountainbiken an sich, als um den Flowtrail. Zudem sind einige Fehler drinne ! : "bunny hop" , "trail" und unser Forum heißt neuerdings "mbt-news.de"


----------



## Fubbes (11. Mai 2011)

xXJojoXx schrieb:


> In der AZ ist der Trail nun auch gelandet ! Allerdings geht es in dem Artikel mehr um Mountainbiken an sich, als um den Flowtrail. Zudem sind einige Fehler drinne ! : "bunny hop" , "trail" und unser Forum heißt neuerdings "mbt-news.de"



Welche AZ? Im Binger Teil habe ich nix gesehen heute morgen ...


----------



## X-Präsi (11. Mai 2011)

Das muss der ARtikel im allgemeinen Fitness- oder Reiseteil gewesen sein. Hatte letzte Woche einen im Durchlauf. Morgen müsste aber was in der AZ Bingen stehen. Heute war was im Anzeiger KH http://www.rhein-zeitung.de/regiona...n-Adrenalin-Kick-_arid,246837.html#articletop


----------



## Fubbes (12. Mai 2011)

Heute war was in der Binger AZ:
http://www.allgemeine-zeitung.de/re...irn/vg-stromberg/stromberg-stadt/10730546.htm


----------



## xXJojoXx (12. Mai 2011)

Ich meinte die Mainzer AZ 
Der Artikel von der Binger-AZ gefällt mir im Gegensatz zu dem in der Mainzer richtig gut


----------



## Fubbes (12. Mai 2011)

Yupp. Heute morgen war auch noch das Video vom Blutsaugerchen verlinkt  Nun ist es draußen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## X-Präsi (13. Mai 2011)

Seit gestern sind wir auf der Startseite von MTB-News 
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2011/05...ischen-mainz-und-koblenz-jetzt-am-wochenende/ 
und wir gingen im Newsletter der bike raus an zigtausend NL-Abonnenten


----------



## mbonsai (13. Mai 2011)

Hi,

und bei Bike TV seit ihr auch erwaehnt


----------



## blutbuche (14. Mai 2011)

..leider schaffen wirs an diesem we nicht , aber in 2 wochen is zeit !!!! ist denn die strecke immer offen(also auch an wochentagen ...) und befahrbar - oder gibts da parkähnliche zeiten ...???


----------



## der-haudegen (14. Mai 2011)

Hi blutbuche,

die Strecke ist auch unter der Woche auf.
Gewisse Öffnungszeiten gibt es (Rücksicht auf Natur und den freundlichen Jägern).
Die Zeiten und weitere Infos sind unter www.flowtrail-stromberg.de zu finden....

Gruß
haudegen


----------



## blutbuche (14. Mai 2011)

danke !!


----------



## kawafahrer (14. Mai 2011)

So, bin gerade zurück von der Eröffnung und echt beeindruckt von dem was ihr da gebaut habt. Dafür schonmal ein riesiges RESPECT !!! 

Der Trail ist echt sehr gut zu fahren. Sogar mit meinem Hardtail. Ok, hab mich einmal so richtig hingelegt aber das gehört ja auch mal dazu. Ist aber nichts schlimmes passiert.

Muss halt noch bissel an meiner Fahr- Sprungtechnik arbeiten. Davon ist nämlich noch nicht viel vorhanden :-D

Hat trotzdem einen riesen Spaß gemacht und ich werde öffter dort unterwegs sein.

Kette rechts

Kawafahrer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fabian_ (14. Mai 2011)

Also ich hatte heute auch meinen spaß  Mit so vielen leuten.


----------



## mbonsai (14. Mai 2011)

Super Sache, dolle TOLL gemacht Respekt ....macht Laune...grosse Anerkennung an die Macher



Der Bonsai


----------



## Khakiflame (14. Mai 2011)

ja wir sind auch wieder zurück vom FLOWTRAIL, erstmal noch einen glückwunsch an die erbauer und die dimb 

war echt  super heute, und redbull für umme war der hammer 

endlich ein neuer trail in erreichbarer nähe.

bis dann


----------



## Bike_Ridder (13. Oktober 2011)

Servus. ich hab gehört es wird jetzt der No-Jokes Trail gebaut. Was ist das genau? Ist er Anspruchsvoll oder eher was für Anfänger? Ist er mim Hardtail fahrbar oder nur mit einem Fully? 
Gruß


----------



## der-haudegen (13. Oktober 2011)

Hi Bike Ridder,

NoJokes fällt unter die Kategorie anspruchsvoll. Man sollte schon die schwarzen Elemente des WildHogs beherschen bevor man sich auf den NoJokes begibt. Fully ist ratsam...

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Bike_Ridder (13. Oktober 2011)

ok danke  ich will mal mithelfen zu bauen da ich immoment Ferien habe und nicht gerade weitweg wohne  Leider weiß ich keine Termine etc. weiß vielleicht jemand wo ich mich melden kann oder werde ich dort nicht gebraucht ?  
Gruß


----------



## Fubbes (13. Oktober 2011)

Melde dich am besten in der zugehörigen Interessengemeinschaft an. Da werden auch die Bauarbeiten koordiniert.

Gruß,
   Daniel


----------



## Bike_Ridder (13. Oktober 2011)

Also auf  www.flowtrail-stromberg.de anmelden?


----------



## Fubbes (13. Oktober 2011)

Nein, hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/group.php?groupid=431


----------



## Bike_Ridder (14. Oktober 2011)

ok dnake hab ne Anfrage gesendet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der-haudegen (14. Oktober 2011)

Hi Bike_Ridder,
wir treffen uns morgen zum Bauen um 9:30 Uhr am Parkplatz P4  (Parkplatz gegenüber dem Schwimmbad). Jeder Helfer ist gern gesehen; mitbringen musste nichts, Werkzeug ist ausreichend vorhanden...

Gruß
Heiko


----------



## Bike_Ridder (15. Oktober 2011)

sorry war gestern nicht mehr on und habt deine nachricht nicht gesehen  
das nächste mal komm ich aber!


----------

